# Bit Torrents For Dummies



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

i know this has been done before, but i got to page 5 in the thread lists and couldn't see anything.. so could someone PLEASE - in simple, fucktard-friendly terms, explain what bit torrent is, and how to use it etc.

i really am a bit thick, you see


----------



## stdPikachu (Oct 6, 2004)

Install BitTorrent client; my personal favourite for windows is YABC
Find a site with a .torrent on it
Open torrent in client
Bingo!


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Install BitTorrent client; my personal favourite for windows is YABC
> Find a site with a .torrent on it
> Open torrent in client
> Bingo!



it's not that simple.. i don't understand the very rudimentary stuff.. i have to be uploading to download, don't i?



i've found an online FAQ, i'll try that


----------



## stdPikachu (Oct 6, 2004)

OK, I'll give you the more complicated version!


The BitTorrent protocol rewards those who upload more with faster download bandwidth; hence it's pretty crap for leechers, which is always good

If you're behind a router/NAT box, for the best speeds you'll need to open up/forward some ports to your workstation- namely ports in the 6881-6991 range or thereabouts. You'll need one port for every simultaneous download you want to do.

I assume you know, but BT was designed for the mass distribution of files very quickly (primarily for Linux ISO's). It splits the files up into itty bitty chunks, which you download one by one from all the other people seeding that torrent. The BT client then reassembles the chunks in the right order to give you the complete file.

Torrents require a tracker to keep a track of all the users currently seeding/downloading a torrent. The tracker is usually the same site you downloaded the .torrent from

The .torrent file itself contains information about the file(s) you're downloading (namely the tracker address and the cryptographic hash of all the seperate chunk), and this is what kick-starts the download


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 6, 2004)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> OK, I'll give you the more complicated version!
> 
> 
> The BitTorrent protocol rewards those who upload more with faster download bandwidth; hence it's pretty crap for leechers, which is always good
> ...



And you think Dub's gonna understand what the fuck you're going on about? Cos I certainly don't!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2004)

google "Bit Torrent" - download and install the program, about 700k. There's no interfance or fancy icons whatsoever. It only kicks in when you get a something.torrent file.

go to websites like suprnova lite or slotorrent and download the appropriate file e.g. lesbianorgy.torrent

double-click on the torrent file (40k ish) and let the magic happen.

Basically everyone is downloading and uploading the same file at the same time. It takes a few minutes to connect to other sharers, and your download speed will increase as your upload amount increases.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

how do i know which sites have the .torrent files i want? would i be going 'Hellboy.torrent' in google and then hoping for the rest?

sorry for being thick


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how do i know which sites have the .torrent files i want? would i be going 'Hellboy.torrent' in google and then hoping for the rest?
> 
> sorry for being thick



Try searching for "hellboy torrent", or just go to 
slotorrent and do a search.

As a coincidence I got Hellboy there. The xvid version is spot on. You may need to download the xvid codec to play it though.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

excellent, thanks

and stdpikachu as well


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 6, 2004)

Unfortunately not... it's not quite as easy to find torrent files as it is with kazaa and the like.  You need to find reliable torrent sites...

by far the most popular is www.suprnova.org, which is pretty reliable and has the biggest catalogue of stuff out there.  

A lot of the other sites are forum based, mostly using vbulletin like here - different sections like here, dedicated to different genres, software, music, films etc.

www.digital-update.com is an old standard, though it's sister site, which was really good for left-field music - www.hawkies-world.org recently shut down.

If you like seventies video nasties and old horror stuff there is no better place than http://crazymazey.kicks-ass.org/forum/ where you can find anything from old BBC horror stuff from the sixties, to extremly dodgy far east snuff / gore movies.

Torrent sites tend to be run by enthusiasts for particular genres - for example I came across a site the other day that was dedicated to mixes from BBC radio shows - i got some great stuff by Cinematic Orchestra and Quantic.  BUT... It takes a bit of time and effort to find your favourite places, and as they are web-sites they are vulnerable to DNS and take-down attempts by "them" - so it can be a relatively transient experience.

By the same token, Torrent sites by their nature are run by people who want to spread good copies of good media, and is therefore less plagued by viruses and dodgy copies of films and music etc...

SO... if you find somewhere good... bookmark it.  I hardly use anything other than BT these days, and I've found some fantastic music I would never have gone near if I hadn't been involved in a forum based swap-athon with like minded souls.

Bear with it, get it to work for you, and I promise you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

excellent, i'll check all these out.

any hints on where i could find the original 60s Batman  movie?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 6, 2004)

http://yotoshi.com/


is the easiest search engine for torrents...


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

superb.




i'm starting to worry i might be too much of .. erm.. a ponce for bit torrent.

can't find any hal hartley movies (try searching for 'amateur'    ) or La Dolce Vita by Fellini 


but i have got Secretary on the way


----------



## Sunray (Oct 6, 2004)

Dub, don't download the standard bit torrent client.  Its shit.  Use the ABC client which you download from here

http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/

I've tried a few and this is by quite a considerable margin the best client I've tried.

I'm so gonna get this made as a sticky.  I really am....

Bit torrent is a way of allowing lots of users access to single files without a single resource getting hit really hard.  Imagine I have a file that 10000 people want, if they were all to try to get it off my machine, you can imagine that it'd take a while.  What bit torrent does is to divide the files up into small chunks, imagine the file as a series of dominos.  When you start downloading the client uses whats called the tracker to find out who has what bits (dominos) of the file.  It will then access all the machines that have the information you need to construct the file effectively spreading the load across all the people that have downloaded and are currently downloading the file. Instead of hitting 1 machine for the file, you can potentially hit loads of machines, if they have a small upload speed (your download speed) thats OK, lots of small uploads can combine into quite an effective download speed for you.   The more people that are downloading/seeding the better with bit torrent, it effectively adds all their upload speed (bandwidth) together.  

Obviously if nobody has all the bits that make up the file, then you cant download that file.  People that have the file in full are called 'seeds' and when you get your file, you should continue to allow it to be downloaded or 'seed' the file for some time so other people can get it and to spread the load.  I use the ABC clients ratio settings to give 100% of what I take.  I suggest this is a minimum.

The reason I recommend the ABC client is that the standard Bit torrent will always max out your upload bandwidth instantly, thus rendering the machine nearly incapable of browsing.  ABC allows you to set the upload speed in K per second.  It also aggregates this across all your downloads, so if you have 5 downloads it will spread the max bandwidth across all the downloads, allowing you to download a number of things at once.

You tend to find that it starts slow and builds up.  Never got 2Mb out of it yet, but had 200Ks for Farscape whole 2nd series.  7Gb in way less than a day.

As mentioned www.suprnova.org is a gold mine of stuff.  
www.uknova.com has loads of british TV

To download a file, you need to find the tracker for that file.  Its appears as a standard web link, but clicking it will cause the bit torrent client to kick into action.  

Finding the trackers isn't that hard, but there is no 'definitive' central resource of trackers, suprnova is a good one tho.


----------



## diond (Oct 6, 2004)

Azureus is also another good client to use too. It's so easy even George W Bush could use it.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Oct 6, 2004)

i like torrent storm...its dead easy to use...you just save the bit torrent file to your desktop then when youve found all youre after drag and drop em into torrent storm and fire it up.


----------



## maomao (Oct 6, 2004)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i'm starting to worry i might be too much of .. erm.. a ponce for bit torrent.
> 
> can't find any hal hartley movies (try searching for 'amateur'    ) or La Dolce Vita by Fellini



Emule (kind of like a very anal version of kazaa) is very good for poncey shite. I just checked for la dolce vita, amateur and simple men and they were all there. Not as fast as a torrent on full throttle by any means but certainly less hassle for simultaneous downloads.


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 6, 2004)

Just found this site: http://www.demonoid.com/ Not seen it before, but did come across the first 6 episodes of the new Hitchhikers... yeah, I know they've only broadcast 3 so far, so don't ask me how...


----------



## Iam (Oct 6, 2004)

MightyAphrodite said:
			
		

> i like torrent storm...its dead easy to use...you just save the bit torrent file to your desktop then when youve found all youre after drag and drop em into torrent storm and fire it up.



I found that TorrentStorm has memory issues under Windows when you run it for a long time. It also uses it's own method of reporting which means that some (possibly quite a lot) trackers might have problems when it comes to ratios if you're using that (and a few other) clients.

Azureus is the business.

I'll add 

http://www.tvtorrents.net for all your US TV watching needs, and Dub mate... You might want to get yourself over to http://www.sharingthegroove.org/ and check out their range of bootlegs and non-released music. They don't do MP3s (FLAC & SHN), but when you see what they've got, you might want to get yourself the plugins... It's a forum site, so it needs registration, but it's worth it.

Also, http://www.torrentreactor.net/index.php is a dump site, a bit like suprnova, but less extensive.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> The reason I recommend the ABC client is that the standard Bit torrent will always max out your upload bandwidth instantly, thus rendering the machine nearly incapable of browsing.  .




you're not kidding - was downloading two movies and my browser was taking 45 seconds between pages 

so i'll try the ABC one instead.. i don't suppose it will be able to pick up the two movies i aborted?


----------



## Iam (Oct 6, 2004)

If you have kept the torrent files and you use the same "save to" directories, you should be able to resume them.


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 6, 2004)

Iam said:
			
		

> If you have kept the torrent files and you use the same "save to" directories, you should be able to resume them.




excellent


----------



## maes (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah torrent is great for getting the lastest divx films or whatever, but shite for finding obscure music & films - you can only download what some other bod deems worthy. Having said that, the standard of stuff is pretty reliable (eg. no god awful tele-synch "divxs" or incredibly fuzzy mp3s - they are generally ripped by the person who puts them on the site)

www.torrentbits.org is a great little site, but they are v strict membership only & there are only windows every month or so when you can register. You also have to maintain a really high upload/download ratio. but if you can do that you can get some decent stuff, well before it comes out on other networks.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 7, 2004)

getting non mainstream  stuff  can be difficult  but if you find a good  site  you can get some great stuff


i get most of my stuff from just 3 sites


----------



## kenny g (Oct 7, 2004)

Something I posted a while back..


 Increasingly popular over the last couple of years, Bit torrent has taken the file sharing scene by storm. It's ease of use and ability to rapidly distribute new files to many users has put even the heydays of the fast track network to shame. Never before have so many people had access to files on a 0 day basis. As soon as they have been cracked or ripped they become spread across the BT sites . Whereas it used to take up to a week for files to become widely available now I can be downloading a couple of hours after their information has been posted on the net. This is useful not only for movie addicts but also for people who want to watch the latest TV episodes. The recent AliG series shown in the states, for example, was available for download within hours of broadcast. 
There are a multitude of BT clients since it is an open source protocol, Azureus is one that works very well for many people. http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ You need to download Java for it to work but it is all pretty straightforward.
If you want to use BT you will need to access some sites from which you can download torrents, very small files which connect you to a tracker which organises your downloading and uploading of the file. 
The most famous torrent site is www.suprnova.org [DO NOT download from pop ups] but there are plenty of others ... www.btsites.tk has a giant list . 
Plenty of site requires registration to view the torrents and some require you to upload a certain amount to avoid a waiting period to access the latest torrents. The advantage of such sites is that generally the downloads are faster than elsewhere. I got a copy of I- robot in 45 minutes this morning from one such site.
I recommend www.torrentbits.org for 0 hour latest releases.. the membership is limited to 100,000 but members are culled every day so keep checking . 
For dvdrs www.dvdr-core.org is good - I'm still on a 12 hour waiting period over there , you have to upload 30 GBs before you have access to the latest torrents. 
For Uk stuff www.uknova.com works well.
And, last but not least www.mvgroup.org is easily the leader in the documentary field .

A good FAQ is at:-

  http://dessent.net/btfaq

A good guide is at:-

  http://www.slyck.com/bt.php


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 7, 2004)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> getting non mainstream  stuff  can be difficult  but if you find a good  site  you can get some great stuff
> 
> 
> i get most of my stuff from just 3 sites



share the knowledge dude.

Is one of them Lunar?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 7, 2004)

diond said:
			
		

> Azureus is also another good client to use too. It's so easy even George W Bush could use it.



Thats why I didn't want it, it requires JVM and I can't be dealing with that.


----------



## diond (Oct 7, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Thats why I didn't want it, it requires JVM and I can't be dealing with that.


Why, out of interest?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't like the look of java apps, slightly non-windows look and feel.  

The abc client is a win32 bin so I don't need it and that client does all I need so I don't need it.


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 8, 2004)

http://www.empornium.us is good for, well, porn.


----------



## punkyfish (Oct 9, 2004)

Excellent thread - ive been trying to figure out how to use bit torrent too and its been a total mystery to me till now  

Thanks dub for asking the question  

mellowmoose


----------



## mellowmoose (Oct 11, 2004)

This bit torrent client appears packed full of features
http://torrentopia.org


----------



## xbvalk (Oct 12, 2004)

Can someone recommend a good torrent site for movies?  

Thx


----------



## chintz (Oct 12, 2004)

While we are talking Bit Torrent, what is an average download speed? I only seem to be getting 10kb/s at the most, all my ports are open as per various FAQ.


----------



## Iam (Oct 12, 2004)

I regularly get 150Kb/s if there's plenty of seeds & peers.


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 12, 2004)

Depends on the site. On the private sites (empornium, torrentbits) I can max out my DL bandwidth ie 1Mbit/s = 128kB/s. The public ones (suprnova) are much much slower, probably because there are often more than 10 times as many leechers as seeds, and everyone always hit & runs.

Remember that BT is dependant on your UL bandwidth, so you'll always be much faster on a 100 meg acadmic LAN than on a piddly little ADSL line


----------



## Sunray (Oct 12, 2004)

Eh? The more people downloading/uploading the merrier, thats the whole point of bittorrent.  The only problem is if everyone sets their upload limit to FA.  I have it set to 20Ks over all my downloads and seeds.

I regularly get 100Ks off suprnova,  Farscape Season 2 I got 200Ks.


----------



## diond (Oct 12, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Don't like the look of java apps, slightly non-windows look and feel.
> 
> The abc client is a win32 bin so I don't need it and that client does all I need so I don't need it.


Whilst I don't agree with the aesthetics comment, I've still given abc a try and to be honest, I quite like the fact that I don't have to install Java for windows to make it work. I think I'll keep it, thanks


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 12, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Eh? The more people downloading/uploading the merrier, thats the whole point of bittorrent.  The only problem is if everyone sets their upload limit to FA.  I have it set to 20Ks over all my downloads and seeds.
> 
> I regularly get 100Ks off suprnova,  Farscape Season 2 I got 200Ks.



I never get speeds that good off suprnova. If there are too few seeders and loads of leechers, you end up getting some of the file really fast, and the rest really slowly. My experience has been that the private sites tend to be ~10 times faster


----------



## xbvalk (Oct 12, 2004)

I have DSL, basic DSL and for me to download a file below 600MB it takes a whole night... But if its 700MB or more, it takes two-three days.... This is from suprnova.org

So I'm wondering what are good torrent sites??


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 12, 2004)

xbvalk said:
			
		

> I have DSL, basic DSL and for me to download a file below 600MB it takes a whole night... But if its 700MB or more, it takes two-three days.... This is from suprnova.org
> 
> So I'm wondering what are good torrent sites??



My Faves


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 12, 2004)

so is it possible to let other people use logins, for - oh i dunno - torrentbits?


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 12, 2004)

Nah, they track IPs, besides which it would wreck your/my ratio


----------



## Dubversion (Oct 12, 2004)

boo!

although it does make sense


----------



## xbvalk (Oct 13, 2004)

tom k&e Thanks mate 

I went to http://www.empornium.us and I was able to downlad a File 1.3GB in 5hrs...

Got two more downloads going... lol


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 13, 2004)

Make sure you're careful about your ratio! If you get above 20 gig downloaded and your ratio sucks, you WILL be banned.

Class site though isn't it . I've got about 4 gigs off it in the last few days.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 13, 2004)

right - i've got abc installed and can download files no problem, nice and fast too (500kB/s for one movie - i love my work's internet connection!)

but....

probably a very stupid questions - how do i share the files i've already got? i only had to specify a download folder location, not where my existing files live when i installed abc so how does it work?? i want to share them mainly so it will improve my upload/download ratio, no?


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 13, 2004)

You upload by just leaving the download open after it's finished. ABC is set by default to leave torrents seeding for 30 minutes. You can change tis in Preferences. To upload something new to a website you need to create a torrent (ABC has an option for this) and upload to the tracker, usualy via a web form. Many trackers restrict who can upload new torrents.

I'd be carefull on your work connection. Your sysadmin may notice all the extra traffic. I'm sorely tempted to use my improbably fast college connection, but would be in deep shite if I did I suspect.


----------



## electroplated (Oct 13, 2004)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> You upload by just leaving the download open after it's finished. ABC is set by default to leave torrents seeding for 30 minutes.



ok - seems strange that i have Gb's of files sitting here that i could be sharing but am not cos i don't have the torrent file - just not what I'm used to after using mainly soulseek, but don't matter i guess.




			
				tom k&e said:
			
		

> I'd be careful on your work connection. Your sysadmin may notice all the extra traffic. I'm sorely tempted to use my improbably fast college connection, but would be in deep shite if I did I suspect



Cheers for the warning, I _think_ it will be ok, we're kinda swamped with bandwidth here (sitting right on the internet backbone so to speak) and amazingly no one seems to mind what we get up to with our net usage as it is a mere fraction of the total data coming in and out each day... but i won't take the piss _too_ much...

Thanks mate


----------



## Sunray (Oct 13, 2004)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> You upload by just leaving the download open after it's finished. ABC is set by default to leave torrents seeding for 30 minutes.



I've set it to 100%, which I think is a bareist minimum, but dictated by my uplink bandwidth.


----------



## xbvalk (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah I've only used 3GB... But I'll watch out... 

Btw where do I download this ABC prog?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 13, 2004)

xbvalk said:
			
		

> Yeah I've only used 3GB... But I'll watch out...
> 
> Btw where do I download this ABC prog?



*Cough*

Read the thread, page 1, lazy bones.


----------



## stdPikachu (Oct 13, 2004)

What's this bit torrent stuff everyone is going on about?


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 13, 2004)

It's like when you eat crackers without a plate, but on-line.


----------



## LostNotFound (Oct 13, 2004)

Showed a mate this thread, they're wondering what torrent search is good for finding general-ish sorta music.. like what you might get off kazaa


----------



## dogmatique (Oct 15, 2004)

www.torrentbits.org taking sign-ups again!  Hurry hurry, folks!


----------



## bmd (Oct 17, 2004)

Huge Bittorrent FAQ.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2004)

Right I've downloaded the bit torrent software and i'm a member of one of the supplers (nova uk) or something I was just wondering do I have to wait for stuff to download or is it just click and go?

The FAQs don't seem to answer the simple questions


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2004)

Once you have the client installed, find the torrent link and click and it will fire up the client.


----------



## teecee (Oct 29, 2004)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Once you have the client installed, find the torrent link and click and it will fire up the client.



... just to add I would recommend you make sure the torrent file is saved to your pc first as some browsers open the client app straight away and if your download crashes you have to find the same torrent file again before resuming. However if saved to your pc you can just click on the saved file to resume your download

Something I realised after losing a few because I could not find the same tracker again


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2004)

Well I'm shit with computers but I don know that i'm downloading "have I got news for you" from the 22nd of October      

The click and play thing didn't work but hopefully I can watch this later.

I know I down loaded some bit torrent stuff th eother day and i take it that I just open the file once it has downloaded and it will play? 

Will it play in quick time or somthing like that.

(sorry)


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2004)

*Help*




			
				Dandred said:
			
		

> Well I'm shit with computers but I don know that i'm downloading "have I got news for you" from the 22nd of October
> 
> The click and play thing didn't work but hopefully I can watch this later.
> 
> ...



Sorry to quote myself again but I'm at 85% down loaded what else do I need to know????????????????????????????????

My hopes are high, dash them before it's 100%


----------



## Iam (Oct 29, 2004)

Somewhere on your client it should tell you what the file format is. It may require some codecs to play it, but a player like VLC will often sort out issues like that.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2004)

Iam said:
			
		

> Somewhere on your client it should tell you what the file format is. It may require some codecs to play it, but a player like VLC will often sort out issues like that.



Head over? 93%

P.S. the computer i'm using is in korean so i'm a bit lost anyway


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2004)

Hahahahahahahahah I'm soooooooooooo happy    

It all worked out cool I'm just about to start watching it in w media player   

I'm so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo/Joe (Oct 31, 2004)

> for the best speeds you'll need to open up/forward some ports to your workstation- namely ports in the 6881-6991 range or thereabouts



How do I do this? I'm using a Dlink G604T router.


----------



## kenny g (Oct 31, 2004)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> How do I do this? I'm using a Dlink G604T router.


 http://portforward.com/


----------



## mellowmoose (Oct 31, 2004)

This thread is so cool - im now happily downloading all sorts of stuff off bittorrent.

A huge thanks to everyone whose contributed


----------



## Iam (Oct 31, 2004)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Head over? 93%
> 
> P.S. the computer i'm using is in korean so i'm a bit lost anyway



Yikes!


----------



## kenny g (Nov 3, 2004)

A new improved version of azureus  
 is out and comes highly recommended, although you will heve to get the latest Java RTE for it to be stable.


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 3, 2004)

kenny g said:
			
		

> A new improved version of azureus
> is out and comes highly recommended, although you will heve to get the latest Java RTE for it to be stable.



I'm not convinced... I installed the new version yesterday, and it's using HUGE amounts of system resources...


----------



## Iam (Nov 3, 2004)

Interesting.

I upgraded it yesterday and it's seeding a load of stuff and using virtually no resources except for the bandwidth requirement.

Course, that's on a Linux box. Doesn't Windows (esp. XP) have ongoing issues with some areas of the JRE anyway?


----------



## dogmatique (Nov 3, 2004)

There's been several versions in the past that have had issues with Windoze boxes and system resources.  Will have a tweak and let you know how I get on...


----------



## kenny g (Nov 5, 2004)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> There's been several versions in the past that have had issues with Windoze boxes and system resources.  Will have a tweak and let you know how I get on...



 Still waiting...


----------



## Dr Jon (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm just experimenting with YABC.  Zone Alarm asks if I want to allow YABC to act as _server_.  Is this safe?  Do I need something like peer guardian to protect me?  

I've been trying to d/l Debian Linux by bit torrent.  I keep getting 'rejected by tracker' errors and YABC just sits there doing nowt - and this is even after allowing YABC to 'act as server'.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Iam (Nov 5, 2004)

Act as a server means that it is allowed to send information back to the internet (ie, upload), so you should be allowing it.

Can't really help with the tracker. If it's the same one each time, you probably either need to be registered with the site, or it's a problem with that specific tracker (in which case, there's nothing much you can do anyway).


----------



## tom k&e (Nov 5, 2004)

It's possible the tracker is down, overloaded, or requires logins. There's no real need to get debian off BT. Plenty of places host it on ftp or http.


----------



## Iam (Nov 5, 2004)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> There's no real need to get debian off BT. It's possiblPlenty of places host it on ftp or http.



Indeed:

http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=4


----------



## Dr Jon (Nov 5, 2004)

Iam said:
			
		

> Indeed:
> 
> http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=4


 Thanks, but I'm looking for Debian 'Sarge', which I've just found as a downloadable iso here.

I am interested to know about potential security problems with bit-torrent clients though.  Do I need to use Peer Guardian or similar?  If so, is it effective?


----------



## tom k&e (Nov 5, 2004)

BT has no inbuilt privacy measures at all. If you're connected, anyone you're downloading or uploading to knows your IP. If you're paranoid, on a .edu connection, or on a really phat pipe, peer guardian's probably a good plan.

Of course if you're just downloading linux there's no need to worry


----------



## stdPikachu (Nov 5, 2004)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> Of course if you're just downloading linux there's no need to worry



Tell that to the German university who were sent a cease and desist order for hosting OpenOffice on the uni network, downloadable to all...


----------



## Vash (Nov 5, 2004)

Someone make this thread a sticky please its too valuable to lose.


----------



## Celt (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info in this thread - its made some sense of Bit Torrent,

can someone enlighten me about http://www.suprnova.org/ and http://www.supernova.org/   are these both ok torrent sites, the one looks like a copy of the other but I'm not sure which, if either are the imposters


----------



## Iam (Dec 16, 2004)

The latter of those looks a bit dodgy to me... It requires a signup for a start, which Suprnova doesn't, and it also says that you require Windows to use the system, which is not true, either, BT is an open protocol that runs on just about anything. This all makes me a bit suspicious.

Also, the proper one has no "e" in it...


----------



## stdPikachu (Dec 16, 2004)

Iam said:
			
		

> The latter of those looks a bit dodgy to me...



You're right, the onyl genuine one is suprnova.org. All the rest are being held by cybersquatters who ship their own spyware-ridden windows client... which you have to pay for


----------



## Celt (Dec 16, 2004)

great - thats what I thought.

Can I echo - that this should be made a sticky


----------



## Dante (Dec 18, 2004)

There is an interesting paper published today in the register: 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2004/12/18/bittorrent_measurements_analysis/

that gives a lot of detail on the usage of BitTorrent (did you know it counted for 54% of the P2P traffic in June?)

might be worth a read.


----------



## alef (Dec 18, 2004)

For any Mac users _the_ treasure chest is http://macforum.torrentskickass.com/ 

Access to the torrents is by invite only, I currently have a few so just PM me your email address if you'd like one.


----------



## dogmatique (Dec 19, 2004)

suprnova has gone.  For good.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2004)

Still plenty of stuff here (suprnova mirror)

http://donvito.qtm.com.ar/


----------



## alef (Dec 22, 2004)

Just learned you can specify file types with google, so you can search for torrents by including _+filetype:torrent_

For example I'm just on the lookout for The Incredibles, the new Pixar film:
http://www.google.com/search?q=incredibles+filetype:torrent&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

---

Have to add that this is actually _not_ a good way to collect torrents as you can't quickly tell if they're properly seeded or not. I currently have two stuck after downloading over 97%


----------



## Waterfall (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't use exeem.




			
				P2Pnews said:
			
		

> Why shouldn't we use eXeem?
> 
> * It contains spyware.
> * Not only spyware, but Cydoor, arguably one of the worst spyware producers.
> ...



Exeem is dangerous and truly immoral (profitmaking) software.


----------



## loud 1 (Jan 25, 2005)

right...


ive been downloading a 1.4 gig,which is a whole series of progs....

its on 77% complete,but in the folder,it says that all the episodes are 0kb,but in the details it says that each episode is about 75% complete....

does this mean it hasnt downloaded anything....

or that it will only show its the kb when its completed?


----------



## Waterfall (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you uploading the file to other people as well as downloading it? If so, it's definately there. Also, if you right-click on the folder and go to 'properties', does it still say 0kb? It's possible the files might be held in a temporary folder (probably buried in the depths of windows) until they're finished and then moved across. Hope this helps.


----------



## MrBIG (Jan 28, 2005)

www.torrentspy.com is pretty comprehensive and if you click on the directories http://www.torrentspy.com/directory.asp  you will find something that looks  suprnova ish with all the files lovingly sorted into categories.


----------



## werdna (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.torrents.to lets u search different sites for torrents,

btw if ne one has soldier of fortune (linux) nd wud like 2 let me have a copy   have got it on dload but just to slow download


----------



## Loki (Jan 28, 2005)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Install BitTorrent client; my personal favourite for windows is YABC
> Find a site with a .torrent on it
> Open torrent in client
> Bingo!



Finally got this bit torrent thing to work! I downloaded the above YABC and then went to this website: http://www.vip-torrents.com/ where everything's categorised (Adventure/Comedy/Horror etc). Click on the program you want and it somehow automatically installs itself on the Bittorrent queue.

It's actually a doddle to get working.

It's very different in style to eMule (what I normally use). I would say I like them both - depends on what you're looking for I suppose. The download rates are  roughly the same.


----------



## easy g (Jan 28, 2005)

what sort of rates do you get?

I'm on yr bog standard broadband 512Kps connection...


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> what sort of rates do you get?
> 
> I'm on yr bog standard broadband 512Kps connection...


I'm on 512K ADSL too.

It really does vary - presumably because other users are downloading from the same source sometimes.

Obviously you'll have several downloads going on at the same time which may affect things.

Typically it's around 4kbps but sometimes it can be as high as 18 kbps - depends who's online and downloading/uploading what and the figures keep changing.

Sometimes it can take over a week to download a movie, other times just a couple of days. Half-hour comedies sometimes download in mere hours.

(edit to add I share my connection with another urbanite but I don't think he does much downloading)


----------



## stdPikachu (Jan 29, 2005)

Oddly enough I'm downloading the first series of Daria (a rather scathingly and cynically amusing teenage cartoon that has criminally never been released on DVD) right now. I usually only download stuff if I can't get in dead tree format. Current top picks are Count Duckula, Bananaman, Pinky and the Brain and Sealab 2021 

Your download speed is more dependant on the torrent sites you frequent rather than your connection. Public torrent sites a la Suprnova are choc full o' leeches, so no upload bandwidth, so everyone elses download bandwidth sucks. The stuff I get comes from private minority interest sites which strictly enforce share ratios, so you get very little leeching, hence very fast downloads - fast enough to totally swamp your downstream bandwidth (which means you totally swamp your upstream bandwidth as well) if you don't know what you're doing. Same thing goes for linux ISO's over BT, as there's always about 30 people on T3's and uni networks sharing as fast as their pipes will let them.

And remember, the more popular a torrent is, the faster it is (leeches notwithstanding).


----------



## easy g (Jan 29, 2005)

that's cool...cheers folks

I seem to be in the right ballpark then


----------



## Loki (Jan 29, 2005)

On eMule I've currently got about 40 movies and comedies queued for download and they're all at various stages of completion, but mostly only three or four are actively downloading at any one time, and the ones being downloaded change quite often.

Sometimes I'll get a blinding rate on one and think to myself, "wahay, I'll have that in the next 20 minutes!" ... Only for the connection to suddenly disappear and not come back for a couple of days  But you get there in the end!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jan 29, 2005)

http://jjones.kicks-ass.net:6969/

Torrent tracker for Timeteam/Tony Robinson history programmes.


----------



## Bajie (Feb 4, 2005)

*Some Links...*

Noam Chomsky:
http://www.chomskytorrents.org/
See also: http://www.chomskytorrents.org/related.htm

Sci-Fi:
http://niteshdw.dyndns.org/


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 10, 2005)

Ive just been reading up on bittorrent and am a bit blown away to be honest.

Good Bye SoulSeek.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.btefnet.net/index.php?show=12


telly progs galore, fast too


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 10, 2005)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Ive just been reading up on bittorrent and am a bit blown away to be honest.
> 
> Good Bye SoulSeek.



soulseek is stil good though. you can see who's downloading from you and see what they have that you might fancy. you can't browse in the same way with any torrent sites that i'm aware of


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 10, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> soulseek is stil good though. you can see who's downloading from you and see what they have that you might fancy. you can't browse in the same way with any torrent sites that i'm aware of




Yeah I wont be getting rid of SS just yet as I like it. Also the bittorrent is pretty useless to me as my provider has a cap. A very low cap. And im stuck in a contract with them for another 10 months. Booo


----------



## kenny g (Feb 20, 2005)

www.oink.me.uk allows you to do many of the things asked for..ie see who is downloading from you etc. 

 also.. www.torrentbytes.net is going to have a few more thousand accounts open today.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 23, 2005)

alef said:
			
		

> Just learned you can specify file types with google, so you can search for torrents by including _+filetype:torrent_
> 
> For example I'm just on the lookout for The Incredibles, the new Pixar film:
> http://www.google.com/search?q=incredibles+filetype:torrent&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> ...



Such a handy tip. Thanks.


----------



## easy g (Feb 23, 2005)

not sure how many of you have come across Mininova yet

shows torrents added daily, ones that require registration, you can search for all torrents it has links to tho using the 'type' headings...


----------



## treelover (Mar 1, 2005)

any one know any good pc games private torrent sites, oh and on e-mule i am averaging 3.5kbp. tell me how i can go faster?


btw, why do people leach, what is wrong with uploading , can they be kicked off

ta


----------



## stdPikachu (Mar 1, 2005)

treelover said:
			
		

> why do people leach? what is wrong with uploading?



Espcially in the US, alot of people have terrible upload speeds and/or capped upload limits (since a huge amount of yanks use cable rather than DSL). They don't like to see their bandwidth used for anything other than their own benefit.




			
				treelover said:
			
		

> can they be kicked off



The BitTorrent protocol rewards people with higher uploads by giving them higher download speeds (so leechers typically can't download as fast as seeders), but there's no way to kick them off, except on private trackers with enforced share ratios.


----------



## Firky (Mar 1, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> not sure how many of you have come across Mininova yet
> 
> shows torrents added daily, ones that require registration, you can search for all torrents it has links to tho using the 'type' headings...



it aint bad is it


----------



## ziconess (Mar 1, 2005)

What a great thread! 

Have had a right shitty day, sat down at 8:30pm & a spliff, a glass of wine & reading this thread & all is ok again + series 1 of black books is heading my way via the wonder of the torrent + other people's way to I suppose.

I Gave up on Kazaa yonks ago & have been meaning to check out BT. Will have to find someway of getting all my shit available (becoming a seed for files?), share & share alike anyway


Nice1 all.


----------



## easy g (Mar 3, 2005)

so...d/l Cube Zero...turns out it is in rar files and a load of 'r' files...how do I sort this out then? I know what rar files are but not the others...furthermore how do I piece those files together to make one film?

g=numpty...


----------



## KarmaBum (Mar 3, 2005)

All of my torrent downloads are really fragmented. I recently defraged my HD and it was a solid bar of red. Then I started checking it regularly and my torrent downloads are the cause. Is this normal?

I'm regularly defaging now cause I like my free movies.


----------



## Sorry. (Mar 3, 2005)

anyone still passing out invites for OINK?


----------



## LostNotFound (Mar 3, 2005)

KarmaBum said:
			
		

> All of my torrent downloads are really fragmented. I recently defraged my HD and it was a solid bar of red. Then I started checking it regularly and my torrent downloads are the cause. Is this normal?
> 
> I'm regularly defaging now cause I like my free movies.



i get that a bit. i think its due to the way bit torrent works.. files come in tiny fragments at a time in any order, and say you've got 10 downloading a time, the disk can fill up in a very fragmented manner.

once a week automatic defrag maybe?


----------



## stdPikachu (Mar 4, 2005)

IIRC you can get around the fragmented files issue by allocating the space for the file before it starts downloading. That way as soon as you start the torrent for, say, a 700MB ISO, you get an (empty) 700MB file. As the pieces come down, they're automatically dropped into the right place.


----------



## KarmaBum (Mar 7, 2005)

*Football Bittorrent sites*

Mrs Karmabum is a Boca Juniors fanatic. Well she's Argentine so what do you expect?

She's been living in the UK for about a year now and has seen few games of her team. This is starting to take it's toll on her and she's getting a little edgy.

Does anyone know of any sites dedicated to downloading football games. Specifically South America football (Boca Juniors)

Cheers

K


----------



## easy g (Mar 7, 2005)

maxxed is a good one...you have to register to view the forums

http://www.fbtz.com/forum/


----------



## easy g (Mar 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> so...d/l Cube Zero...turns out it is in rar files and a load of 'r' files...how do I sort this out then? I know what rar files are but not the others...furthermore how do I piece those files together to make one film?
> 
> g=numpty...



anyone??


----------



## LostNotFound (Mar 7, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> anyone??



its a relic from the floppy disc days.. a rar file spanned over 1.4meg volumes

any modern compression utility can handle it, winrar powerzip ultimatezip that sorta thing. decompress the first file in the set, itll handle the rest


----------



## easy g (Mar 7, 2005)

cheers mush 

so just decompress the first and the rest will follow...cool...


----------



## easy g (Mar 8, 2005)

ok...one more

alliance-robot.stories-xvid.001

there are 49 of these in the folder and it says they are file type 001, 002 etc etc, what do I do with these!?


----------



## KarmaBum (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm having trouble producing a decent Upload / download % with the torrents I download. The main reason being, although my download rate can reach speeds of up to 100kB, my upload speed peaks at about 15kB.

I use ABC and have a 1MB bandwidth. The upload settings are set to unlimited when not downloading. 

Any ideas?


----------



## dogmatique (Mar 8, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> ok...one more
> 
> alliance-robot.stories-xvid.001
> 
> there are 49 of these in the folder and it says they are file type 001, 002 etc etc, what do I do with these!?



Sounds like you need winrar - the film has been compressed with a program like winzip - have a look for winrar on the sites you use, download, install and away you go.


----------



## easy g (Mar 10, 2005)

cheers folks...winrar good for both


----------



## easy g (Mar 11, 2005)

anyone having luck using novatina?


----------



## maomao (Mar 11, 2005)

KarmaBum said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble producing a decent Upload / download % with the torrents I download. The main reason being, although my download rate can reach speeds of up to 100kB, my upload speed peaks at about 15kB.
> 
> I use ABC and have a 1MB bandwidth. The upload settings are set to unlimited when not downloading.
> 
> Any ideas?



The nature of broadband is that there is more download width than upload width but that's a pretty big ratio (and this is exactly why leeching is such a problem on networks, you have to leave it connected once you've finished dling, otherwise you're stealing). My connection recently went up from 512k to 1Mb but I'm getting almost identical results to you.


----------



## LostNotFound (Mar 16, 2005)

did someone mention a torrent site that specializes in old/rare films?

cant find it on this thread.. it might have been invite only too, but does anyone know what it is anyway?

ta


----------



## easy g (Mar 17, 2005)

Karagara is the one that I've recently joined...it's pretty new, formed out of the ashes of DV I think. Specializes in arthouse/cult/classic/rare etc films...only 5000 members I think and it is invites only at the moment, I'm not a power user so I can't invite anyone but you can join their forums and state yr case!

It's new but pretty vibrant and people are obviously into what they are sharing...


----------



## easy g (Mar 17, 2005)

KarmaBum said:
			
		

> Mrs Karmabum is a Boca Juniors fanatic. Well she's Argentine so what do you expect?
> 
> She's been living in the UK for about a year now and has seen few games of her team. This is starting to take it's toll on her and she's getting a little edgy.
> 
> ...



found this put up today on Torrentbox...Argentinian highlights...they have Argentinan and Spanish Liga highlights every week iirc
Direct link to torrent download


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 20, 2005)

I d/l the ABC client yet I can't seem to find where you can limit your download speed, only your upload speed   durrr! it's maxing it out.  

Also, once I've finished downloading all the episodes I'm after, what piece of software can I use to convert them for use on an ordinary dvd player...or will the picture quality be really crap if you are converting from .avi? (I can change the tv picture size on our telly if that makes any difference)

I want to be able to burn a dvd with an interactive menu so you can go straight to certain episodes - I'm using a pc (my mate did it on an iMac using iMovies which it comes with) so I'm keen to <cough!> trial a piece of software.

ta


----------



## LostNotFound (Mar 22, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> Karagara is the one that I've recently joined...it's pretty new, formed out of the ashes of DV I think. Specializes in arthouse/cult/classic/rare etc films...only 5000 members I think and it is invites only at the moment, I'm not a power user so I can't invite anyone but you can join their forums and state yr case!
> 
> It's new but pretty vibrant and people are obviously into what they are sharing...



drool.. giz an invite if/when you get one


----------



## easy g (Mar 22, 2005)

I think it's more a case of if mate...the way my ratio is going!

will do if I can do tho


----------



## ziconess (Mar 22, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> anyone having luck using novatina?



Not much easy, i've just had a load of failures from there. 

Have only just got into torrents & finding a good site aint that simple is it.


----------



## easy g (Mar 22, 2005)

yeah...i only just stumbled upon novatina...i think it's an old site but there is some stuff to be found there...

torrentbox is another ok public one but depending what you want the private ones are better....


----------



## Loki (Mar 22, 2005)

My YABC torrent has stopped working since we moved house 

It was working fine before but now just sits there saying "Connecting to peers". I really don't understand the interface. The only difference since the move is I'm now connecting directly via our router rather than via an intermediate hub but I can't see how that could make a difference.

Ideas?


----------



## easy g (Mar 22, 2005)

not me...but I know the router is probably the problem from what I've read....

if no-one else comes up with the goods I'll take a look at some of the BT site forums when I get home....


----------



## LostNotFound (Mar 23, 2005)

i kept trying the karagara signup and got in easyg. what a cracking fucking site.. thanks!!!!!


----------



## easy g (Mar 23, 2005)

no probs 

they are talking about a possible increase in numbers soon as well...I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 23, 2005)

just managed to sucessfully sign up...

GET IN THERE!


----------



## easy g (Mar 23, 2005)

I ought to say that it isn't for yr new releases and that....more for arthouse,classics,cult stuff etc...


----------



## flickerx (Mar 23, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> just managed to sucessfully sign up...



I posted some of the documentaries I'd be able to DivX up for making available to the BBS, so hopefully I'd be able to join soon.

Question on bittorrents though: there's an 8 GB upload limit per month on my broadband. Anything above that and heavy fees kick in. (also have an 8 GB download limit) What way does people connecting to your computer affect this limit? Is it the up or down limit that will be affected by people connecting to my computer to get the films?

Apologies if this is a dumb question, but I really dont have a clue about bittorrents, filesharing, P2P, etc. Only got broadband recently.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 23, 2005)

anyone know how often UKNova open their reg for? currently closed to the 'public'...


----------



## easy g (Mar 23, 2005)

they prune all the time....just keep trying


----------



## easy g (Mar 24, 2005)

couple more sites for you...

themixingbowl - all stuff from t'wireless, dj sets and the like

torrentkube - mixed bag audio/video/games/apps bit hard working out what some stuff is but definitely worth a tickle...


----------



## Bajie (Mar 24, 2005)

flickerx said:
			
		

> I posted some of the documentaries I'd be able to DivX up for making available to the BBS, so hopefully I'd be able to join soon.
> 
> Question on bittorrents though: there's an 8 GB upload limit per month on my broadband. Anything above that and heavy fees kick in. (also have an 8 GB download limit) What way does people connecting to your computer affect this limit? Is it the up or down limit that will be affected by people connecting to my computer to get the films?


People connecting to your computer to get a file would be your upload stream.

Which ISP are you with? there are quite a few others that do not have any limits.


----------



## LDR (Mar 24, 2005)

LostNotFound said:
			
		

> i kept trying the karagara signup and got in easyg. what a cracking fucking site.. thanks!!!!!



Just signed up too.  Worked first time on my first visit just a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## easy g (Mar 24, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> Karagara is the one that I've recently joined...it's pretty new, formed out of the ashes of DV I think. Specializes in arthouse/cult/classic/rare etc films...only 5000 members I think and it is invites only at the moment, I'm not a power user so I can't invite anyone but you can join their forums and state yr case!
> 
> It's new but pretty vibrant and people are obviously into what they are sharing...



membership registration is temporarily open


----------



## proud_american (Mar 25, 2005)

im using an emac and i apperar to be rather thick on the subject of port forwarding,my download speeds suck and i know this is where the problem is..
can someone using apple tell me how to open ports etc.."like you are talking to a 12 year old please"..
by the way,im too tired and interesting thread.


----------



## proud_american (Apr 1, 2005)

no reply then?


----------



## easy g (Apr 1, 2005)

sorry...I'm no good with macs


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 1, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> sorry...I'm no good with macs



oh, i dunno


----------



## easy g (Apr 1, 2005)

my sixpack's coming along nicely don't you think


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 1, 2005)

Karagara is fucking fantastic 

since yesterday, i've got

Strangers In Paradise
Down By Law
Fellini's La Dolce Vita
La Jettee
If...
Rushmore
Bottle Rockets
Motorcycle Diaries
Plymptoons
Ai No Corrida (curiosity, like  )
M*A*S*H
Together

which is pretty good going


----------



## easy g (Apr 1, 2005)

how are you managing your ratio???


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 1, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> how are you managing your ratio???




i don't understand the question.

that's bad, right?

i can see all these percentages and stuff. and i definitely leave abc open, and let things seed and all that. but i don't actually have a scooby what i'm doing


----------



## easy g (Apr 1, 2005)

did you read the faq?

basically if you take loads more than you give back you'll be banned eventually...same as most BT communities...

that's why I have to be quite choosy what I download from there  kid in a candy shop syndrome there innit!!


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 1, 2005)

how do i 'give back'? is that by leaving things seeding? or actually uploading films?

see, i really don't understand this BT stuff at all


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 1, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> did you read the faq?



course not. i'm a bloke 

it's like opening a new gadget and throwing the manual away with the polystyrene


----------



## easy g (Apr 2, 2005)

seed as long as possible and upload stuff if you can....other than that plea for mercy in the forums


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 2, 2005)

i've had a look round.. i don't have many DVDs they'd want (or they have them) but my ratio is 0.157 cos i've seeded a lot. is that awful or ok?


----------



## maomao (Apr 2, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> how do i 'give back'? is that by leaving things seeding? or actually uploading films?
> 
> see, i really don't understand this BT stuff at all



Seeding _is_ uploading, the total quantity you upload has to be at least as much as you download or they kick you out of most of those things. Seeding new things tends to get you privileges (I'm not familiar with the exact site you're talking about) but it's rare to be obliged to do it.


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 2, 2005)

but if i leave abc on, some people seed for a bit then it stops and says 'completed'.

do i just leave it in there indefinitely, and see if somebody else seeds it?

look, i'm thick, alright? 

(also, there's a bit of music on Karagarga and i have fucking SHITLOADS but i've no real idea what they're after.. i could upload gig after gig of music..


----------



## easy g (Apr 2, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i've had a look round.. i don't have many DVDs they'd want (or they have them) but my ratio is 0.157 cos i've seeded a lot. is that awful or ok?



that's shite  but yr new so it's understandable

they are happy with interesting music as well though...you must have something 

(I upped a Brian Eno collection...the 4 ambient albums and that went down ok...)
from the Karagara FAQ


> Why do I get a "warning!" and could not download anything?
> 
> This is related to your share ratio. Read Tracker Rules and look at these topic.
> 
> ...



and this is proposed...it might be already..


> - If you downloaded more than 3 GB and have below than 0.1 ratio you'll first get improve warning for 3 days and then...
> - If you downloaded more than 5 GB and have below than 0.3 ratio you'll first get improve warning for 7 days and then...
> - If you downloaded more than 10 GB and have below than 0.5 ratio you'll first get improve warning for 10 days and then...
> - If you downloaded more than 20 GB and have below than 0.6 ratio you'll first get improve warning for 14 days and then...
> ...



are you dubmaster btw?


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 2, 2005)

no, dubversion.. i did post in there, actually...

so shall  i just crack on and upload some weird / esoteric albums and see what happens?

there's a LOT less information about music than there is about movies - understandable, given the site's emphasis i guess..


----------



## easy g (Apr 2, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> but if i leave abc on, some people seed for a bit then it stops and says 'completed'.
> 
> do i just leave it in there indefinitely, and see if somebody else seeds it?
> 
> ...



yeah, leave it seeding, that way people can tell that someone is seeding it and may well start leeching from you, as for music, like I said Brian Eno works, as does Flaming Lips (I upped the private show..) I'm planning some Coil, maybe some Popul Vuh or Goblin (seeing as they are film related...)


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 2, 2005)

i might hit them with the Nuggets boxed set and Flaming Lips Zaireeka. Shellac's The Futurist. erm,,
maybe a bunch of old 50s soul/r&B comps in one big folder?


----------



## easy g (Apr 2, 2005)

all sounds good 

I did the American Primitive comp on Revenant as well...they liked that...

Nuggets sounds cool


----------



## polo (Apr 6, 2005)

*Came across this well laid out site.*

Neatly groups together a lot of file sharing links.

Dinos


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 7, 2005)

i got an elite torrent registration yesterday, haven't had a chance to have a proper look though.. looks good


----------



## flickerx (Apr 7, 2005)

*karagarga gone?*

i cant get into it, havent been able to for hours, anyone know what the story is...

also, what sort of stuff does elite torrents have? just music or films too?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 7, 2005)

Karagarga is fine - server's just running a bit slow...


----------



## easy g (Apr 7, 2005)

yep karagara is back to full strength now...


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the karagarga heads up - what a superb site. 
Time to take the wrapping off my new 8mb broadband with this one...


----------



## easy g (Apr 7, 2005)

don't go mad now


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll try not too but I probably will - I'm an expat with no tv-cable. I've been relying on BitTorrent for _everything_ me and the missus watch, it's been a godsend - if UKNova ever went down I'd be greeting...


----------



## easy g (Apr 7, 2005)

hehe 

I get ya


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2005)

here's a good site (not sure if it's mentioned earlier in the thread)

it lists all the trackers and whether they are up or not and tends to add new trackers as and when they appear.

http://pages.videotron.com/quadz/ 

scroll down


----------



## easy g (Apr 7, 2005)

nice one...another one for the list


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm in karagarga now. Should I upload summat?


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 7, 2005)

karagarga is immense... it's going to take me hours to wade through all of the stuff on here: So many bookmarks, so little bandwidth...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 11, 2005)

uknova.com is currently open for new registrations...


----------



## polo (Apr 12, 2005)

Seems to have just closed again.


----------



## easy g (Apr 12, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I'm in karagarga now. Should I upload summat?



I would...get that ratio moving mate...


----------



## easy g (Apr 12, 2005)

polo said:
			
		

> Seems to have just closed again.



just keep checking, they're always pruning the members list


----------



## kenny g (Apr 12, 2005)

www.torrentbytes.net is accepting a few thousand more registrations at the mo. ... this is a highly reccomended site that is a direct follow on from the legendary torrentbits.


----------



## teecee (Apr 12, 2005)

bugger closed already


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 15, 2005)

I still don't understand this torrents thing.

Is it like something where you watch it 'live' on your computer but don't actually download it?

I just found a guy on Soulseek who had all the red dwarfs as torrents, and the files were tiny.  can I download these and then just download a torrents programme and watch red dwarf?


----------



## ernestolynch (Apr 15, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> I would...get that ratio moving mate...



i'll do summat this weekend once I sort out me hard drives. would summat like history docus do?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 15, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I still don't understand this torrents thing.
> 
> Is it like something where you watch it 'live' on your computer but don't actually download it?
> 
> I just found a guy on Soulseek who had all the red dwarfs as torrents, and the files were tiny.  can I download these and then just download a torrents programme and watch red dwarf?



Please turn to page 01 of this thread. If you still don't understand I'm not sure what to suggest.


----------



## easy g (Apr 15, 2005)

ernie said:
			
		

> i'll do summat this weekend once I sort out me hard drives. would summat like history docus do?


yeah, I don't see why not, just make sure you sell it well


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 16, 2005)

Does anyone know any good mac torrent site's?

Im looking for Pro Audio stuff such as Cubase and Native Instruments.

Also can I use a PC to DL Mac software and then transfer it over via CD or DVD?


----------



## easy g (Apr 16, 2005)

Demonoid have quite a bit of Mac stuff


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 16, 2005)

*Help With Subtitles*

just downloaded a copy of Old Boy, packed as a RAR file. when unpacked, it has the main .avi file and two others, as so:

Old.Boy.Dvdrip.Xvid.Sub.avi
Old.Boy.Dvdrip.Xvid.Sub
Old.Boy.Dvdrip.Xvid.Sub.sub


now in a moment of competence before, i've managed to work out how to load sub files using the VLC player (by opening subtitle options and browsing to the .sub file that accompanies the movie).

but with this rip of Old Boy, neither .sub file is working.

so 
a) is it a crap rip/torrent
b) am i a moron
c) do i need ANOTHER fucking player
d) fancy a shag?


----------



## easy g (Apr 16, 2005)

help...

I'm using Azureus 2.2.2.0.3_B18 on WinXP 512asdl

I've had a bit of a search and can't seem to find any answers. Usually things are fine, mostly green faces etc, speeds vary between good and poor depending on the torrent/swarm. 

But every so often everything stops dead, there are still green faces, still figures telling me how many I am connected to but the speeds for d/l and u/l are at 0kB/s 

I end up closing Azureus down and restarting it. 

Any ideas? 

cheers 
g


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Apr 16, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> a) is it a crap rip/torrent
> b) am i a moron
> c) do i need ANOTHER fucking player
> d) fancy a shag?


a) possibly
b) do you really need that one answered?
c) nah, doubt it
d) er...yeah go on then, i have pretty low standards

no answers for you but if you can't sort it out i've got a decent copy of Old Boy with working subs. if you ask real nice

side note: karagarga - is it always so slow (site, not downloads)? does it go down much? it's nackered for me today.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 17, 2005)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> Does anyone know any good mac torrent site's?
> 
> Im looking for Pro Audio stuff such as Cubase and Native Instruments.
> 
> Also can I use a PC to DL Mac software and then transfer it over via CD or DVD?



http://www.unrealmac.com/


----------



## Structaural (Apr 18, 2005)

What firewall are you using? and how many downloads at  a time are you running with what broadband speed?





			
				easy g said:
			
		

> help...
> 
> I'm using Azureus 2.2.2.0.3_B18 on WinXP 512asdl
> 
> ...


----------



## easy g (Apr 18, 2005)

zonealarm...it varies between about 2 and 10 downloads

I've tweaked it a little (can't remember what I did though  ) and it seems a little better


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 18, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> http://www.unrealmac.com/



As with most mac bittorrent sites, there ranks are closed.

Will have to keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 18, 2005)

Zone Alarm is supposed to have a conflict with Azureus, Easy - some sort of memory leak. Not sure if this is still the case - but you could try a different firewall. 

If you have too many downloads at a time - then your upload suffers and people will throw you off their peer group for a time. Your upload speed is pretty important as well for some reason. Check a few websites out for tweaking Azureus - for instance having more than 2 or 3 downloads with a 512kb line really retards the top speed.





			
				easy g said:
			
		

> zonealarm...it varies between about 2 and 10 downloads
> 
> I've tweaked it a little (can't remember what I did though  ) and it seems a little better


----------



## easy g (Apr 18, 2005)

probably the number of downloads then...I was aware of the zonealarm issues and it seems fine

like I said, I've tweaked it now and it seems to be a lot better...

cheers


----------



## kenny g (Apr 19, 2005)

miniGMgoit said:
			
		

> As with most mac bittorrent sites, there ranks are closed.
> 
> Will have to keep an eye on it though.



Saw quite a few mac apps over on the pirate bay 

http://trackerwww.prq.to/frame.html

- their ranks are very open.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 19, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> probably the number of downloads then...I was aware of the zonealarm issues and it seems fine
> 
> like I said, I've tweaked it now and it seems to be a lot better...
> 
> cheers



I've a spare (legal) brand new copy of Zone Alarm Pro if you're interested     (I recently changed to Norton), it's going spare.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 26, 2005)

My God! This site is packed with conspiracy vids... + it has a few classics such as Adam Curtis's "Century of the self" and the weathermen documentary.  http://control-alt-delete.ca/v-web/bulletin/bb/index.php

Registration is needed but is open.


----------



## easy g (Apr 26, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I've a spare (legal) brand new copy of Zone Alarm Pro if you're interested     (I recently changed to Norton), it's going spare.



christ...forgot all about this!

still going spare?


----------



## Structaural (Apr 26, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> christ...forgot all about this!
> 
> still going spare?



Oh yeah (so did I) - yeah PM me and I'll send you the link - you can download it from their website with serial no. and updates. (I'll have to send you the info when I get home - about 8-9 tonight). It's got antivirus as well. 
I replaced it with Norton when I was having problems but the problem turned out to be something else (wrong jumper on my new HD) so it works fine, it's just going to waste.


----------



## easy g (Apr 26, 2005)

cool


----------



## flickerx (Apr 28, 2005)

*Karagarga down/gone?*

Cant seem to access it... anyone else having problems?

I miss it!!!


----------



## Structaural (Apr 28, 2005)

flickerx said:
			
		

> Cant seem to access it... anyone else having problems?
> 
> I miss it!!!



yeah none of my torrents are connecting to the tracker and I can't get into the site. Worrying - best site out there at the mo.   Try mininova in the mean time...


----------



## easy g (Apr 28, 2005)

it was playing up yesterday but i got back in....not tried today yet


----------



## dogmatique (Apr 28, 2005)

Was fine last night (about midnight), and I'm still connected to the tracker this morning - but the site seems to be down.

I reckon it's a server problem more than anything else - it's always been a bit shaky and slow...


----------



## flickerx (Apr 28, 2005)

dogmatique said:
			
		

> Was fine last night (about midnight), and I'm still connected to the tracker this morning - but the site seems to be down.
> 
> I reckon it's a server problem more than anything else - it's always been a bit shaky and slow...



Yeah the site is always on the verge of collapse (shame) but its never been completely gone like it is now. You get a 'too many requests' error ordinarily. 

If anyone hears anything about it, let me know. I dont have any contacts for the likes of askbollen, dbdbdbdb, magowl, who were active on the site.


----------



## flickerx (Apr 29, 2005)

*KG still gone.*

Still no sign of KG out there. 

I think I'm having withdrawal symptoms. Can anyone reccomend a similar, small, login-required tracker, that has lots of obscure films and documentaries? I had a look at mininova but... its just not as nice.


----------



## easy g (Apr 29, 2005)

nope...sorry, nothing as good as KG is/was 

<crosses fingers>


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2005)

KG come back!

Tracker 3 ain't bad (no login needed) and as previous poster said, Pirate Bay isn't bad either. No login needed there as well.


----------



## Structaural (Apr 29, 2005)

I just missed getting into that mac tracker (at the top of this page) by about 3 seconds - I forgot to fill in my email and had to press back and missed it   - it was on 14,999 members when I arrived. Damn.


----------



## flickerx (Apr 29, 2005)

*KG back!*

karagarga is back... nice one!

I was getting a bit panicky there.

Is there anywhere you can donate to them via paypal or something?


----------



## easy g (May 5, 2005)

*Karagarga news....*

just found this post from Karagarga himself on delerium vaults..he says this



			
				KaraGarga said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I was not online for 5 days (i was away to see my family) and back yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogmatique (May 5, 2005)

Well found mate, been trying to find out what's going on... that is good news!


----------



## flickerx (May 8, 2005)

*temp access to KG*

You can access KG while the DNS problem is being solved, this was posted by dbdbdbdb on the delerium vault bbs:

TEMPORARY SOLUTION

This will enable you to properly leech and seed torrents from the KaraGarga ******* until the DNS issues are fixed.

You will need to edit your hosts file and add KG's IP address to it.

The file can be found in:
1. Windows NT/2000/XP Pro c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
Windows 95/98/Me c:\windows\hosts
Windows XP Home c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts

2. All Unices, Linux and MacOS X:
/etc/hosts
(you will need the root password to edit it)

Add the following line to the end of the file:
Code:

213.204.66.155 www.karagarga.com


After that, try accessing http://www.karagarga.com/ and have fun.


----------



## easy g (May 10, 2005)

here's the temporary karagarga forum as well


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 12, 2005)

Ive just come accross this site.

www.audionews.ru

Its one for the gear whores among us. Seriously though, There doesnt seem to be anything you cant get from this as far as music making goes. You do have to maintane a high upload limit so it might not be for everyone, but they are taking newbies at the moment.


----------



## Structaural (May 12, 2005)

Karagarga is back up! but you still have to use the temp forums...


----------



## easy g (May 12, 2005)

excellent...

ZA working a treat BL  ta!


----------



## tom k&e (May 18, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/1402117/azureus_leecher_mod.zip.html

Don't use this.


----------



## miniGMgoit (May 19, 2005)

Ok so everything was going really well with my ABC client untill now. Now its decided that its not going to let me close it down with out crashing. Everytime I close it, it becomes non-responsive. Then when its booted back up again it has to do a hash check of everything im seeding. This takes ages as some of the files are rather large.
Dont know what to do?


----------



## Structaural (May 19, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> http://rapidshare.de/files/1402117/azureus_leecher_mod.zip.html
> 
> Don't use this.



What's this?
Is it pure a leecher only program, ie does't upload? 

(I'm at work so can't use it yet - just curious)


----------



## tom k&e (May 19, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> What's this?
> Is it pure a leecher only program, ie does't upload?
> 
> (I'm at work so can't use it yet - just curious)



It does various things, but the most useful is it allows you to fake upload. I don't use it often, I just faked 300 gig of upload on a few private sites, as I can't be bothered waiting for torrents / power user status etc. Not uploading at all is fairly pointless.


----------



## Structaural (May 19, 2005)

Sounds intriguing Tom, thanks for posting it


----------



## kenny g (May 26, 2005)

Using cheat clients is pretty scummy behaviour and fortunately is quite often detectable.


----------



## Dandred (May 26, 2005)

I feel cheated, been downloading the whole of series 6 of Southpark. Got upto 75% downloaded, had to turn off the puter. Gone back to the site and started downloading again I even showed the bittorrent where the other 75% is, and my download has starteded again (well seems to have) usally it know how much is downloaded and just carries on. Well thats how it is on UKnova. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## easy g (May 26, 2005)

it's definitely not just checking it?

you haven't moved the files? renamed folders or anything? you tried removing the current torrent and downloading it afresh?

hmmmmm


----------



## Dandred (May 26, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> it's definitely not just checking it?
> 
> you haven't moved the files? renamed folders or anything? you tried removing the current torrent and downloading it afresh?
> 
> hmmmmm




No not checking it, usally it find the files it's self this time I had to show it but it's definately in the same folder. I'm still getting used to using my computer, I probably fucked up, just never managed to do so before.


----------



## Crispy (May 26, 2005)

Dandred said:
			
		

> No not checking it, usally it find the files it's self this time I had to show it but it's definately in the same folder. I'm still getting used to using my computer, I probably fucked up, just never managed to do so before.



From now on, use a client like Azureus (google that mother), which auto-restarts your downloads when you reload the client.


----------



## Crispy (May 26, 2005)

Dandred said:
			
		

> No not checking it, usally it find the files it's self this time I had to show it but it's definately in the same folder. I'm still getting used to using my computer, I probably fucked up, just never managed to do so before.



From now on, use a client like Azureus (google that mother), which auto-restarts your downloads when you reload the client.


----------



## tom k&e (May 26, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> Using cheat clients is pretty scummy behaviour and fortunately is quite often detectable.



I did get banned from elittorrents (twice), but that's kind of moot now anyway. I upload at full speed 24/7 anyway, courier content between sites, and even rip new material, so I don't feel I'm really cheating. Users who fail to add or spread content, or don't upload at all are much worse.


----------



## Dandred (May 26, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> From now on, use a client like Azureus (google that mother), which auto-restarts your downloads when you reload the client.



Strange thing is I just stopped the download again and started it to see what would happen. I found it, but not the 75% one, it found the 2.5% one. Strange. 

There both in the same folder.

My client has always done auto-restarts untill this one time.


----------



## easy g (May 26, 2005)

you sure you've exactly the same torrent as originally?

can you get the details of the two torrents on yr client and compare them?


----------



## Dandred (May 26, 2005)

Went back to the same site selcted the same torrent (south park season 6). 

The episodes already partly downloaded are the sameones i'm downloading now.


----------



## easy g (May 26, 2005)

sorry squire...I'm struggling


----------



## Dandred (May 26, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> sorry squire...I'm struggling




I'm going to be intrested to see if I have two copies of some of the episodes when it's finished.


----------



## Structaural (May 26, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> Using cheat clients is pretty scummy behaviour and fortunately is quite often detectable.



Doesn't sound that good an idea. The only place I need it is on Karaga so not worth the bother really. 
Not enough peers on that site - it's hard to keep your ratio up.


----------



## Structaural (May 26, 2005)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Went back to the same site selcted the same torrent (south park season 6).
> 
> The episodes already partly downloaded are the sameones i'm downloading now.



I've heard this happening when the uploader accidently changes something in the torrent (happens alot with mac torrents something to do with ds_store file). I've had it happen once - not much to offer other than that.

If you change to Azuerus - try adding the torrent again to that - AZ might be able to reconnect it. If you can't you can at least see what has been downloaded (you might have got all of some episodes - unlikely but you never know). You can double click the torrent in AZ - go to 'files' and select which files you want to download (and which ones have downloaded). 
This is really good when people offer packs and you just want one file from the pack. AZ is very cool but crap at maintaining ratios - you really have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 7, 2005)

Can't get into Karagara again - anyone else having problems?


----------



## easy g (Jun 7, 2005)

yep...me too

was ok fist thing this morning but had trouble during the day...


----------



## flickerx (Jun 8, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> yep...me too
> 
> was ok fist thing this morning but had trouble during the day...



yeah KG is down    go to the .org site forums, info on what is happening there in the main General Chat forum

flickerx

(withdrawal symptoms)


----------



## belboid (Jun 10, 2005)

right, got this working now.  downloaded Alice Coopers Welcome to the Nightmare - brilliant stuff, and am getting a few other things.  Even found a good selection of Cope bootlegs straight away - I've got most of them (unsurprisingly as I';ve been swapping tapes and cd's with two of the uploaders anyway), but what is confusing me now is....there's this one Cope torrent that I had queued, and then just started seeding - I've now uploaded 50mb of it, even tho I haven't downloaded a single bite!

How the hell is that possible?  And what other good sites are there for booties?


----------



## belboid (Jun 13, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> I've now uploaded 50mb of it, even tho I haven't downloaded a single bite!


aaah well, now I understand, turn your back for two hours and you can suddenly have the entire file without ever noticing it start to download!  must be the only thing that's actually come down at a really good speed.

My next question then.....what are MD5 files?  Some kind of sumchecker I realise, but dop I need them for owt after I've downloaded my flacs and converted them to aiff's?


----------



## shave (Jun 19, 2005)

*mininova down?*

I'm having .. issues ... 
Any oneone else?


----------



## easy g (Jun 20, 2005)

down for me....


----------



## Structaural (Jun 20, 2005)

fine now - http://mininova.org/


----------



## belboid (Jun 20, 2005)

ooh, lovely - finally got a download coming down at that legendary superspeed, 120kibs, and god, how sad is it that that excites me!?


----------



## Dandred (Jun 29, 2005)

Just been down loading the day today, the torrent has stoped at 99.7%. I'm still up loading but it's telling me unknow time for the lasy .3%. What chance is there that the files won't play with out this last .3%

Also just a general question, If I find the same thing I want to download on two differnet sites can I use two torrents and still get them to put the data in one file if you know what i mean?


----------



## nightqueen (Jun 29, 2005)

I am using the BitLord client to download for windows. Is this a good client or are there better ones. I'm not really an expert so have no idea!


----------



## tom k&e (Jun 29, 2005)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Just been down loading the day today, the torrent has stoped at 99.7%. I'm still up loading but it's telling me unknow time for the lasy .3%. What chance is there that the files won't play with out this last .3%
> 
> Also just a general question, If I find the same thing I want to download on two differnet sites can I use two torrents and still get them to put the data in one file if you know what i mean?


1. Probably your router mangling packets.

2. Use azureus, right click, and add an extra tracker to the torrent. YMMV


----------



## Dandred (Jun 29, 2005)

Cheers the day today is playing noproblemo!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 6, 2005)

Another Azerus question.

All my uploads are still stopping at a share ratio of 0.5 for each file.

I can't find a setting anywhere that might help change it.

At this rate my ratio will stay shite and I'll get boooted from UKnova, which would be a shame cause there is so much good stuff on there.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 7, 2005)

anyone? 
Please!?


----------



## Bob (Jul 18, 2005)

No bloody idea mate. I'm far more ignorant than you!    Have you noticed that the people who are bit torrents experts (outside U75 which as normal is full of eloquent & beautiful people) are unable to write in English? Their FAQs go straight into technical jargon. AAAAAAaaargh.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 19, 2005)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Another Azerus question.
> 
> All my uploads are still stopping at a share ratio of 0.5 for each file.
> 
> ...



I find this always happens when downloading - once the file is down Azureus will then pick more needed seeds (ie those with lower than 0.5 ratios) to seed. Check the bottom window and remove all those that have ratios above 1 (sort by ratio). It's good to keep an eye on this window and clear out torrents periodically. Azureus is particularly bad at managing its seeding - you have to get involved a bit... You can stop some and forceseed others to keep it under control...


----------



## proud_american (Jul 22, 2005)

ROUTER HELL

anyone know the password for cayman 3000?


----------



## fubert (Jul 22, 2005)

proud_american said:
			
		

> ROUTER HELL
> 
> anyone know the password for cayman 3000?



should be whatever you set it to. failing that it should be the default one provided in the documentation.

failing those just reinstall it and your isp software.


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I find this always happens when downloading - once the file is down Azureus will then pick more needed seeds (ie those with lower than 0.5 ratios) to seed. Check the bottom window and remove all those that have ratios above 1 (sort by ratio). It's good to keep an eye on this window and clear out torrents periodically. Azureus is particularly bad at managing its seeding - you have to get involved a bit... You can stop some and forceseed others to keep it under control...



Really?

I would have thought you could have just changed the setting under:

Tools > Options > Queue > Seeding

In which there are sections for Auto Seeding and First Priority which cover this.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 26, 2005)

I've just started using bittorrent last night.

What I did was to go to defiant.ws and use their search engine facility, which then redirects me to another site. Downloaded a few albums - Can, White Album, Gang of Four - but it does seem to be slow - what sort of download speeds do other people have?


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> Really?
> 
> I would have thought you could have just changed the setting under:
> 
> ...



This helps, but if you're seeding 20 odd files AZ still gets a bit confused - it will continue seeding some files well past a ratio of 1.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> I've just started using bittorrent last night.
> 
> What I did was to go to defiant.ws and use their search engine facility, which then redirects me to another site. Downloaded a few albums - Can, White Album, Gang of Four - but it does seem to be slow - what sort of download speeds do other people have?



Depends. If I'm getting a file from 2 seeds - it can be as low as 17k/sec - 45 seeds and I've had 650k/sec. All depends on the upload speed of the seeders and the amount of actual seeders (who will each give you a piece of the file and thus speed up downloads).


----------



## Iam (Jul 26, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> This helps, but if you're seeding 20 odd files AZ still gets a bit confused - it will continue seeding some files well past a ratio of 1.



Well, I never seed 20 odd files at once (just stupid on a 256kb upload line). And my shares go waaaaay past a ratio of 1 anyway, so I've never had that problem.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 26, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Depends. If I'm getting a file from 2 seeds - it can be as low as 17k/sec - 45 seeds and I've had 650k/sec. All depends on the upload speed of the seeders and the amount of actual seeders (who will each give you a piece of the file and thus speed up downloads).



Don't never seem to break 10k/sec - maybe my choice is too obscure.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> Well, I never seed 20 odd files at once (just stupid on a 256kb upload line). And my shares go waaaaay past a ratio of 1 anyway, so I've never had that problem.



I've got 1mbit upload and 8mbit download so it does take a bit of careful maintenance to keep my ratios sorted (and it take quite a while for the upload to catch up to the download). 

AZ's seeding is moaned about on a lot of bittorrent forums. BitTornado does it better but only one at a time... I just prefer AZ's interface.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Don't never seem to break 10k/sec - maybe my choice is too obscure.



You could try a different tracker - might be fast uploaders on it - can you get into filelist.org and then into filemp3.org? - they're very good.


----------



## Iam (Jul 26, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I've got 1mbit upload and 8mbit download so it does take a bit of careful maintenance to keep my ratios sorted (and it take quite a while for the upload to catch up to the download).
> 
> AZ's seeding is moaned about on a lot of bittorrent forums. BitTornado does it better but only one at a time... I just prefer AZ's interface.



See, your line is 4 times the size of mine, but I tend to just leave stuff running for ages and never have ratio issues:







But then, I can imagine 20 at a time would be harder. I tend to only have 3 or 4 going at once...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 26, 2005)

(Interesting filename there Ianm)

I've a good broadband connection but crap cable connection - so I've no decent tv input into my apartment, so I tend to download _everything_ me and my gf watch. Means I usually have at least 5 d/ls a day - approaching 1.5gig a day - it all gets a bit confusing - especially knowing what to delete and what we've watched etc...   

Kargara is the hardest one I've found to get ratios up as hardly anyone wants the file once I've downloaded it.


----------



## Bajie (Jul 26, 2005)

dont know if this link has been posted yet:
http://www.legaltorrents.com
some intresting looking films under the creative commons license, downloading some at the moment so will be intresting to see what they are like.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 26, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> You could try a different tracker - might be fast uploaders on it - can you get into filelist.org and then into filemp3.org? - they're very good.



No, all full at the moment. I will go back when I think of it, but if anybody notices there is space for new members then post it up.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 27, 2005)

audionew.ru are going to be taking new menbers on the 2/8/05 just in case anyone is interested. They do have the toughest sharing deal going though.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jul 28, 2005)

What's the difference between a peer and a seed?


----------



## Bajie (Jul 29, 2005)

Peer = downloading
Seed = Uploading (only)


----------



## Structaural (Jul 29, 2005)

also:
Peer - doesn't have the whole file
Seed - has the entire file


----------



## zenie (Aug 2, 2005)

I am new to all this 'torrentsy' but I like it   

Have read *all* the faq's but when I try an download azureus it tries to charge me is this right? 

Like so much a month or lifetime membership etc.   

From what I gather I need this so that it can download the torrent files right?


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

azureus is free but every so often it'll ask you if you would like to donate

wherever you're downloading from you shouldn't be charged...

azureus is a bit torrent client and there are many other clients out there

I'll get the url for the official download, where are you trying to get it from?


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

here you go 

Azureus


----------



## zenie (Aug 2, 2005)

Thankyou easy g   

I just typed in google and clicked the link it gave me ....   

*i know nothing*

it's coming up with loads of errors duing set up


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

not sure tbh iirc I've used the UK, Swiss and one or two others in the past (they all hold a lot of the sourceforge stuff I think)

you should be ok whichever you choose


----------



## zenie (Aug 3, 2005)

Turns out azureus was left behind when he dleetd his account.

Can anyone pm some links to decent bit sites?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 8, 2005)

Haven't noticed this before. 16 albums by DJ Shadow   

http://www.bogaa.org/details/167439.html


----------



## Bajie (Aug 10, 2005)

I have some invites for demonoid.com (normal registration is closed at the moment), it's one of the better trackers imo. Might as well put them to some use, pm etc


----------



## Structaural (Aug 11, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> I have some invites for demonoid.com (normal registration is closed at the moment), it's one of the better trackers imo. Might as well put them to some use, pm etc



and me - same applies (it's particularly good for warez and mac stuff)


----------



## Bajie (Aug 14, 2005)

Registration for Demonoid are now open againe after being closed (except for invites) for quite a while:
http://www.demonoid.com/


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 16, 2005)

I've had problem with a crashing pc which i think is due to bit torrent. I understand that it can sometimes rub up against drivers. Has anybody else had this problem? I'm downloading two torrents at a time now rather than 5.


----------



## easy g (Aug 16, 2005)

nah not really...I know Azureus can hog resources a bit but I have similar problems with Firefox and ZA..


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 16, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> nah not really...I know Azureus can hog resources a bit but I have similar problems with Firefox and ZA..



I've got bittorrent, firefox and ZA... which may explain why I've had memory problems.


----------



## easy g (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah...for example, if you go into task manager you'll see vsmon.exe eating memory...that's ZA


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 16, 2005)

I might switch over to Microsoft's firewall - I have SP2.


----------



## Bajie (Aug 16, 2005)

I have found the the ABC client really eats up resources, esepcially if more than 2 torrents are being downloaded at the same time. The client I have found runs the smoothest is BitTornado, it only downloads 1 torrent at a time but I got round this before by insalling it agine to a different directory. So can download more than 1 torrent by having multiple open programs, and it still is lighter on system resources.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 16, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> I have found the the ABC client really eats up resources, esepcially if more than 2 torrents are being downloaded at the same time. The client I have found runs the smoothest is BitTornado, it only downloads 1 torrent at a time but I got round this before by insalling it agine to a different directory. So can download more than 1 torrent by having multiple open programs, and it still is lighter on system resources.



Just going to download to torrents at a time now - the amount of grief this has caused me over the last month. I know it's free software, but I wish they'd put some sort of warning on it.


----------



## Rune (Aug 17, 2005)

I've got Burst and Bitlord for my downloads. Is Azureus a better option? And if so why?


----------



## easy g (Aug 17, 2005)

Azureus can be a resource hog (it's java based) but apart from that I think it's great, loads to it, very adaptable


----------



## Structaural (Aug 17, 2005)

It's a lot more controllable and will use DHP (I think that's what it's called) to keep connected to your peers/seeds if the tracker goes down.


----------



## easy g (Aug 17, 2005)

yeah....you can give people that dht key and they can use that if they have azureus instead of the torrent can't you?


----------



## Structaural (Aug 17, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> yeah....you can give people that dht key and they can use that if they have azureus instead of the torrent can't you?



I dunno - sounds good though . 

AZ's got an internal tracker as well but I haven't got into that either.


----------



## treelover (Aug 24, 2005)

Er, problem with abc:, i had to reinstall abc client as it wasnt working, now i can't seem to find the bt files for my dl(not the dl's themselves), i think i have deleted them, they are not where they were .I did click one suspect file and now it has started a new torrent!. i am left with one iso and one uncompleted iso, (they are not now fragmented) and no way of setting up my other dl. Is there anyway i can complete my dl's without starting again?.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2005)

I've been using Bitlord.  Never managed to get azureus to work, it started blathering on about java.

My question is - how do I choose which files I share with others, on bitlord?

Can't we get chucked off if we share less than we downlaod?

I can't seem to find the option to choose which files to share, like with Soulseek.

Can anyone help


----------



## newharper (Aug 26, 2005)

I have read most of the thread, honest; my questiuon is, if you were going to start now which torrent would you start with?
Tks


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 26, 2005)

newharper said:
			
		

> I have read most of the thread, honest; my questiuon is, if you were going to start now which torrent would you start with?
> Tks



I presume you mean the software   I would go for ABC... works fine for me anyway...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Aug 26, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> I presume you mean the software   I would go for ABC... works fine for me anyway...



I got confused by the torrent thing to start with.  I think people start with a standard p2p thing like Soulseek and then 'progress' to torrents, and it's a different sort of concept, which causes confusion...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anybody here seeded an album and uploaded yet? I was looking at the instructions to do so... but it looks mighty complicated.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 26, 2005)

newharper said:
			
		

> I have read most of the thread, honest; my questiuon is, if you were going to start now which torrent would you start with?
> Tks



what platform are you using? (and I assume you're talking about software?)


----------



## newharper (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry, yes i meant the software  . 
I am using windows XP Home
Tks


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 26, 2005)

newharper said:
			
		

> Sorry, yes i meant the software  .
> I am using windows XP Home
> Tks



Start off with ABC.... should be okay. 
Just google bit torrent and ABC.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 26, 2005)

newharper said:
			
		

> Sorry, yes i meant the software  .
> I am using windows XP Home
> Tks



BitTornado for the best ratios, if you're not doing too much sharing or Azuerus for ease of use and a 'nice little interface'...


----------



## easy g (Aug 26, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Has anybody here seeded an album and uploaded yet? I was looking at the instructions to do so... but it looks mighty complicated.



dead easy...I use Azureus...nowt to it really, it does all the work for you


----------



## easy g (Aug 26, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> BitTornado for the best ratios, if you're not doing too much sharing or Azuerus for ease of use and a 'nice little interface'...



I installed BitComet for a few hours at work last night (hehe good use of the admin pw on my last day employed there  ) I wanted to d/l Lost because I've lost the phone line at home, got the series in about 7 hours  (but also gave my mate a mild heart attack when he dsicovered it this morning...)


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 4, 2005)

ABC and Mininova have never let me down. Never freezes, never does anything wrong. Ive not tried any other clients so I cant comment on them. 
I found demonoid to be incredibly slow, Torrentreactor is a pretty good source for files. Audionews for all things audio-app. And of course UK Nova for all all my Ex-pat Eastenders needs


----------



## silentNate (Sep 4, 2005)

Try spytorrent miniGMgoit, excellent for American shows


----------



## easy g (Sep 5, 2005)

piratebay and ppnow are pretty good....


----------



## Structaural (Sep 6, 2005)

...agreed, PirateBay is excellent - I use Filelist.org for most films and yank stuff and try this public torrent site for unusual stuff:

tracker3


----------



## easy g (Sep 6, 2005)

somegood cult stuff on tracker3

this is another good one for arthouse stuff....
http://www.secret-cinema.com/
it's a public side to a closed community (can't remember which one though, v similar to karagarga


----------



## kenny g (Sep 8, 2005)

*Oink invite available.*

I have a couple of Oink invites that I may as well give away. People I have already given them to don't seem to use them so this time I want people who are already members of other torrent sites. If you are then PM me the site you are a member of and your nick on that site so I can check your ratio etc and then I will send an invite.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 8, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> I have a couple of Oink invites that I may as well give away. People I have already given them to don't seem to use them so this time I want people who are already members of other torrent sites. If you are then PM me the site you are a member of and your nick on that site so I can check your ratio etc and then I will send an invite.



I'm interested KennyG!

My name is usually the same as used on this site: BootLove.

I'm a member of Karagara, Filelist, UKNova, Demonoid and Pirate Bay. Filelist and UKNova are my most used sites (I'm expat).

Appreciate it if you've any left - I have a Demonoid invite if you're interested.

Booty


----------



## Structaural (Sep 8, 2005)

oops that was supposed to be a PM, oh well


----------



## kenny g (Sep 8, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> oops that was supposed to be a PM, oh well



Cool. Send me your e-mail by PM and I will get oink to send you an invite. 
 I should have mentioned that I am not interested in trades.


----------



## kenny g (Sep 8, 2005)

*Torrentleech open !*

I cannot recommend torrentleech enough. It has rapidly become a natural succesor to the old torrentbits and elitetorrents featuring the very latest 0hour scene releases of movies and applications . It is a site where you can get the latest Journals ie The Economist, Science etc , DVDs , Music , Porn - if you are a perv, etc etc. You can now sign up easily via.. http://www.torrentleech.org/signup2.php this is for a limited time. After that it will be back to the invites and you will need a pretty good ratio elsewhere before peopple will let you in so sign up now!


----------



## tom k&e (Sep 8, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> I cannot recommend torrentleech enough. It has rapidly become a natural succesor to the old torrentbits and elitetorrents featuring the very latest 0hour scene releases of movies and applications . It is a site where you can get the latest Journals ie The Economist, Science etc , DVDs , Music , Porn - if you are a perv, etc etc. You can now sign up easily via.. http://www.torrentleech.org/signup2.php this is for a limited time. After that it will be back to the invites and you will need a pretty good ratio elsewhere before peopple will let you in so sign up now!



Thanks for that, looks like a good site.


----------



## tom k&e (Sep 8, 2005)

OMG! http://empornium.us is open to new members! Without a doubt the best place for porn of every kind.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 8, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> OMG! http://empornium.us is open to new members! Without a doubt the best place for porn of every kind.




hehe@ Login, perv!


----------



## moon (Sep 9, 2005)

I have passworded torrent that includes the pasword in an .nfo file (i think)  does anyone know how i extract the password from this file?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 10, 2005)

moon said:
			
		

> I have passworded torrent that includes the pasword in an .nfo file (i think)  does anyone know how i extract the password from this file?



open it in notepad?


----------



## kenny g (Sep 10, 2005)

notepad will work but damn nfo renders nfo files perfectly.


----------



## Rune (Sep 16, 2005)

Curious what sort of d/l speeds people are getting? I managed to get up to 60kBs once but usually its in the 20-30's. It doesn't seem to matter how many seeds or leechers I'm connected to. Is it the program I use that affects this?( BitLord) My max' upload is set up properly, and my ports are forwarded from what I can work out.


----------



## tom k&e (Sep 16, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> Curious what sort of d/l speeds people are getting? I managed to get up to 60kBs once but usually its in the 20-30's. It doesn't seem to matter how many seeds or leechers I'm connected to. Is it the program I use that affects this?( BitLord) My max' upload is set up properly, and my ports are forwarded from what I can work out.



Bitlord is adware, i'd switch to bitcomet (which it rips off) or azureus if you want bells & whistles.

If you're consistently stuck at 60kbps and you've checked all your settings, it's probably your ISP's fault. 60kbps is normal for a 512k line, but if you've got a faster one, it's probably over contended.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 19, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> Curious what sort of d/l speeds people are getting? I managed to get up to 60kBs once but usually its in the 20-30's. It doesn't seem to matter how many seeds or leechers I'm connected to. Is it the program I use that affects this?( BitLord) My max' upload is set up properly, and my ports are forwarded from what I can work out.



no problem usually - have had up to my maximum d/l speed quite often. When Azeures lets me down - happens on occasional .torrents - I open it in BitTornado and everything is fine - it opens more ports and generally seeds and connects better - but you need to do it on each torrent.

It depends on who's seeding - their max speed; how many seeders you can connect to; how quick you're seeding at the same time etc...

Most of my seeds come down at about 160k/s - though I have a max of around 650-700k/s


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 19, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> Curious what sort of d/l speeds people are getting? I managed to get up to 60kBs once but usually its in the 20-30's. It doesn't seem to matter how many seeds or leechers I'm connected to. Is it the program I use that affects this?( BitLord) My max' upload is set up properly, and my ports are forwarded from what I can work out.



Exactly the same with me - and I use ABC. Just as a way of comparing Bootylove - what sites do you use to find torrents on? When you reach high speeds how many other people are seeding/peer(ing) at the same time? Is it music or tv?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 19, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Exactly the same with me - and I use ABC. Just as a way of comparing Bootylove - what sites do you use to find torrents on? When you reach high speeds how many other people are seeding/peer(ing) at the same time? Is it music or tv?



The only site I get really high d/l speeds is UKNova - I've got Eastenders down in 6mins before. Filelist is pretty fast on the whole. Demonoid tends to be slower. Torrentleech is pretty good but a bastard to reseed. Filelist is my favourite - easy to keep your ratios up as many will leech from you.

High speeds usually happens with a high amount of seeders (over 100) though I've got 500k/s from 2 seeders in the past - probably with 10mbit upload capability.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 19, 2005)

anymore oink invites, please send my way! (pm)


----------



## Rune (Sep 20, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> it opens more ports



This is something that occurred to me just the other day. If I forward more ports, would that make a difference? Currently I'm only using one. And which would be the best ones to use?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> This is something that occurred to me just the other day. If I forward more ports, would that make a difference? Currently I'm only using one. And which would be the best ones to use?



wot client are you using?


----------



## tom k&e (Sep 20, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> This is something that occurred to me just the other day. If I forward more ports, would that make a difference? Currently I'm only using one. And which would be the best ones to use?



Ideally you should be forwarding several ports, in a range other than the default. Set your client to use (say) 55000 and up, then open 55000 thru 55099 on your router.


----------



## Rune (Sep 20, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> wot client are you using?



Bitcomet


----------



## Rune (Sep 20, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> Ideally you should be forwarding several ports, in a range other than the default. Set your client to use (say) 55000 and up, then open 55000 thru 55099 on your router.



Will do, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> Bitcomet



get that shit off your pc first then - its a known leecher and 20% of people (the ones who know what they're doing) will not connect to you at all. A lot of trackers won't allow you to use it either. It's notorious for 'bad data' and excessively slow upload. 

read this 

BitTornado or Azerus i'd suggest... BitTornado gives the best upload to download ratio. Az for ease of use.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 20, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> Ideally you should be forwarding several ports, in a range other than the default. Set your client to use (say) 55000 and up, then open 55000 thru 55099 on your router.



wot he said - though I think Azeures does it all with one port so make sure you open that one - and make it a high number.


----------



## Rune (Sep 21, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> Ideally you should be forwarding several ports, in a range other than the default. Set your client to use (say) 55000 and up, then open 55000 thru 55099 on your router.



How's that work then? The clients seem to be set up so that they use only one port. I can set my PC up so that it uses loads of ports.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 22, 2005)

OK, one question.  I'm just downloading something from uknova.

I've set my download really low, and my upload really high, yet its still giving me a 10 k per sec dl rate and a 0 upload rate.

Won't I be accused of leeching if this happens?  What's going on?


----------



## kenny g (Sep 22, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> OK, one question.  I'm just downloading something from uknova.
> 
> I've set my download really low, and my upload really high, yet its still giving me a 10 k per sec dl rate and a 0 upload rate.
> 
> Won't I be accused of leeching if this happens?  What's going on?


I depends on the Seed /leech ratio on that particular torent. If there are 10 seeds and only one leecher( you)then there will be a 10:1 ratio and because no one else is leeching /downloading you will have an upload of zero. Don't panic about it just keep the file and after a while when many of the seeds will most probably have wandered off and  you will find yourself uploading to newly arrived leechers. 
 If you want to make sure you can upload straight away look for torrents where there are less seeds than leechers and you are more likely to be able to upload as you download. Many times people are listed as a seed but since they are trying to seed multiple files at the same time using a crappy connection you should be able to get a head start over them if you just try to seed a small number of files.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 22, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> I depends on the Seed /leech ratio on that particular torent. If there are 10 seeds and only one leecher( you)then there will be a 10:1 ratio and because no one else is leeching /downloading you will have an upload of zero. Don't panic about it just keep the file and after a while when many of the seeds will most probably have wandered off and  you will find yourself uploading to newly arrived leechers.
> If you want to make sure you can upload straight away look for torrents where there are less seeds than leechers and you are more likely to be able to upload as you download. Many times people are listed as a seed but since they are trying to seed multiple files at the same time using a crappy connection you should be able to get a head start over them if you just try to seed a small number of files.



Cheers.  I'll try that.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 22, 2005)

How does one physically become a seeder?

I mean say I want to share my red Dwarf stuff, is it possible for me to simply make a torrent file and whack it on UK nova?  Or is it more complex than that?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 22, 2005)

Pretty much - though a lot of trackers have designated seeders and no-one else is allowed to.
Not sure about UKNova, though check the forums for the torrents that they won't allow to upload. They protect the BBC to a certain extent and won't allow torrents that the BBC will be making money on in the future. At least I think that's the reason...


----------



## Structaural (Sep 22, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Pretty much - though a lot of trackers have designated seeders and no-one else is allowed to.
> Not sure about UKNova, though check the forums for the torrents that they won't allow to upload. They protect the BBC to a certain extent and won't allow torrents that the BBC will be making money on in the future. At least I think that's the reason...



1,000th post! jeez that could have been more exciting...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 22, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Pretty much - though a lot of trackers have designated seeders and no-one else is allowed to.
> Not sure about UKNova, though check the forums for the torrents that they won't allow to upload. They protect the BBC to a certain extent and won't allow torrents that the BBC will be making money on in the future. At least I think that's the reason...



Ah, so I suspect they wouldn't allow stuff like red dwarf, which the BBC sells as DVDs...


----------



## Structaural (Sep 22, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Ah, so I suspect they wouldn't allow stuff like red dwarf, which the BBC sells as DVDs...



Definitely not - they'll remove it straight away - anything on DVD isn't allowed. For some reason the BBC tolerate UKNova as it gets their stuff 'out there' - at least that's what I'm led to believe.

There's always other trackers


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> soulseek is stil good though. you can see who's downloading from you and see what they have that you might fancy. you can't browse in the same way with any torrent sites that i'm aware of



i agree.  The main thing I use torrents for is watching football I might have missed, downloading match of the day and stuff (and I've been downloading /watching eastenders again for the first time in 2 years - but I realise that is rather tragic and not something i should probably admit on a public forum!)

I actually prefer the soulseek setup.  You aren't compelled to share a certain ratio of stuff, you just leave yur stuff available to share, and if they want to, they will.  With torrents they say you have to share a certain ratio, yet sometimes you can leave stuff there for days and it only uploads a few megs, so the ratio just stays rubbish


----------



## tom k&e (Sep 25, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> i agree.  The main thing I use torrents for is watching football I might have missed, downloading match of the day and stuff (and I've been downloading /watching eastenders again for the first time in 2 years - but I realise that is rather tragic and not something i should probably admit on a public forum!)
> 
> I actually prefer the soulseek setup.  You aren't compelled to share a certain ratio of stuff, you just leave yur stuff available to share, and if they want to, they will.  With torrents they say you have to share a certain ratio, yet sometimes you can leave stuff there for days and it only uploads a few megs, so the ratio just stays rubbish



There are plenty of public trackers that don't keep ratios at all. I do think that you should get extra credit for pushing new material though.


----------



## *Miss*Sparkle* (Sep 25, 2005)

cheers for the info in this thread, I'm now sorted with d/l some softs that I needed for uni work.  Have got ABC and is working fine for me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 25, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> There are plenty of public trackers that don't keep ratios at all. I do think that you should get extra credit for pushing new material though.



True... its just that UKNova ban people when their ratios get too crap...


----------



## Structaural (Sep 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> i agree.  The main thing I use torrents for is watching football I might have missed, downloading match of the day and stuff (and I've been downloading /watching eastenders again for the first time in 2 years - but I realise that is rather tragic and not something i should probably admit on a public forum!)
> 
> I actually prefer the soulseek setup.  You aren't compelled to share a certain ratio of stuff, you just leave yur stuff available to share, and if they want to, they will.  With torrents they say you have to share a certain ratio, yet sometimes you can leave stuff there for days and it only uploads a few megs, so the ratio just stays rubbish



UKNova isnt' bad for that - I find it pretty easy to keep my ratio up - depends how popular the torrent is though. I use Soulseek and bittorrent - soulseek is good for those hard to find tracks - or if you just want the one - bitorrent is good for entire albums - and everything downloads so much quicker than soulseek -which only allows one download of each file at a time whereas bitorrent is sharing to lots of users at a time. Soulseek tends to be quite slow as well so not suitable for larger files (though I did get star wars from there - took about 15 hours)


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 26, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> UKNova isnt' bad for that - I find it pretty easy to keep my ratio up - depends how popular the torrent is though. I use Soulseek and bittorrent - soulseek is good for those hard to find tracks - or if you just want the one - bitorrent is good for entire albums - and everything downloads so much quicker than soulseek -which only allows one download of each file at a time whereas bitorrent is sharing to lots of users at a time. Soulseek tends to be quite slow as well so not suitable for larger files (though I did get star wars from there - took about 15 hours)



Thing I've noticed on UKNova, is that most of the popular stuff there's far more seeders than leechers.  For instance, I'm uploading something at the moment, but it's constantly hovering around the 2kps/3kps upload.  Which means I'll have to leave it uploading on there for bloody ages to bring my ratio up (which is currently 0.182, which is piss, but better than the 0.028 that it was!

And also, cos my ratio is so low, I can't just find something with lots of leechers and no seeders and start dl/uploading it, cos there's a delay...


----------



## Structaural (Sep 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Thing I've noticed on UKNova, is that most of the popular stuff there's far more seeders than leechers.  For instance, I'm uploading something at the moment, but it's constantly hovering around the 2kps/3kps upload.  Which means I'll have to leave it uploading on there for bloody ages to bring my ratio up (which is currently 0.182, which is piss, but better than the 0.028 that it was!
> 
> And also, cos my ratio is so low, I can't just find something with lots of leechers and no seeders and start dl/uploading it, cos there's a delay...



yeah that can be a problem as most of the seeding is done when it first arrives - also the majority of the uploading is usually done when you're downloading the file. - are you seeding a lot? - try stopping a load of them (if using Az) and see if that helps.


----------



## tom k&e (Sep 26, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Thing I've noticed on UKNova, is that most of the popular stuff there's far more seeders than leechers.  For instance, I'm uploading something at the moment, but it's constantly hovering around the 2kps/3kps upload.  Which means I'll have to leave it uploading on there for bloody ages to bring my ratio up (which is currently 0.182, which is piss, but better than the 0.028 that it was!
> 
> And also, cos my ratio is so low, I can't just find something with lots of leechers and no seeders and start dl/uploading it, cos there's a delay...



http://uknova.com/topten.php?type=2&lim=50&subtype=wse


----------



## Rune (Oct 1, 2005)

Is there any way of working out how big a downloaded file is? I mean after you've changed( or whatever the correct term is) from avi/Dvix to something burnable. Sometimes I want to burn episodes of a series and have to convert them two or three times, either because there's space on the disc for another one, or because there's not enough space.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2005)

Can anyone recommend me a good music search site that isn't impossible to get into?

I've been using the general ones like ISOHunt, Torrentspy etc but can't always find what I want.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 2, 2005)

Filemp3.org is good for obscure/rubbish atuff


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 2, 2005)

D'wards said:
			
		

> Filemp3.org is good for obscure/rubbish atuff



filemp3 is a zero-day, membership only site. More or less the oposite of what mm was after.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2005)

I got myself sorted out with oink.me.uk today which was surprisingly easy (be nice in the IRC channel) and that's got everything I could think of. I'll keep using the open ones though to go easy on my ratio.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 2, 2005)

mauvais mangue said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend me a good music search site that isn't impossible to get into?
> 
> I've been using the general ones like ISOHunt, Torrentspy etc but can't always find what I want.



Try this search engine http://www.torrentz.com/ here


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 6, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Try this search engine http://www.torrentz.com/ here



That one just seems to guide me to lots of pay sites.


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.fileporn.org/

New porn bt tracker open for regs


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 10, 2005)

I want to create a bittorrent... and upload it...

A question: Tracker/announce url - where do I get this from???


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 10, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> I want to create a bittorrent... and upload it...
> 
> A question: Tracker/announce url - where do I get this from???



http://mongo56.org/

Then distribute the torrent to your mates, or upload it to torrentspy.


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 15, 2005)

I missed a couple of episodes of Curb Your Enthusiasm in the middle of Season 4 so I'd like to catch them via bittorrent.  However the Big Five sites only have CYE by seasons and the occasional episode. Which I don't need.

There used to be a really good site that dealt with TV episodes, BEFNET or something like that, but it shut down  Anyone recommend a suitable heir, or just anywhere I can get those CYE episodes.  Thanks!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 15, 2005)

If they have grouped the files by episode (normal) then you can set the torrent client to only download the files you want. ABC does at least.


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 15, 2005)

You can do this in azureus too. Double click the torrent to open it and then right click the files to set priority.


----------



## sumimasen (Oct 15, 2005)

Oh yeaahhhhh I've heard that you can do that with ABC (and now Azareus I get told).

A shame, I've always used Bittornado as the above two never worked out for me in the past. Hmmm.... so no sites then I have to do it by client.

PS Isnt it odd how clients work out so differently on different computers. People swear by ABC while others find it so slow, same with Bittornado.  It's like computers have tastes or something!


----------



## kenny g (Oct 15, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> You can do this in azureus too. Double click the torrent to open it and then right click the files to set priority.


Plus use the shift and control keys to select whole wads of files if you need to. Only found that out a few months ago, had been using Bittornado whenever I wanted to select particular files from massive packs.


----------



## kenny g (Oct 16, 2005)

*Find loads more torrent sites.*

Most torrent sites have a very similar disclaimer on their front page . By googling parts of it you can find whole hosts of new sites. 
 For example, google "Disclaimer: None of the files shown here are actually hosted on this server. The links are provided solely by this site's users."  http://tinyurl.com/cloar  and you get 49,000 responses.  

 or how about  "The administrator of this site"  "cannot be held responsible for what its users post, or any other actions of its users."  http://tinyurl.com/ckr7s which has 22,000 results from sites using mainly, the old torrentbits based code. Some of which you would be very unlikely to stumble across. For example, I have just found the excellent http://www.1bt.ru/  which shares graphics apps and tutorials. Anyway, the whole disclaimer from the torrentbytes site is as follows...

 "Disclaimer: None of the files shown here are actually hosted on this server. The links are provided solely by this site's users. The administrator of this site (www.torrentbytes.net) cannot be held responsible for what its users post, or any other actions of its users. You may not use this site to distribute or download any material when you do not have the legal rights to do so. It is your own responsibility to adhere to these terms."  

Just play with googling chunks of that and see what you get.


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 16, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> or how about  "The administrator of this site"  "cannot be held responsible for what its users post, or any other actions of its users."  http://tinyurl.com/ckr7s which has 22,000 results from sites using mainly, the old torrentbits based code. Some of which you would be very unlikely to stumble across. For example, I have just found the excellent http://www.1bt.ru/  which shares graphics apps and tutorials. Anyway, the whole disclaimer from the torrentbytes site is as follows...



That is a pretty cunning hack kenny


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 17, 2005)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> If they have grouped the files by episode (normal) then you can set the torrent client to only download the files you want. ABC does at least.



Yep.  Bitlord can do this too.  Although you have to be careful.  I did about 4 episodes of Firefly, and then came back to do the rest.  Because it was a bit slow, I thought I'd try the other tracker's one.  I pressed 'remove task and files' and it not only removed the ones it had just started doing, but all the other, completed files too!  And I am in the middle of doing the whole bloody lot again.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 17, 2005)

kenny g said:
			
		

> Most torrent sites have a very similar disclaimer on their front page . By googling parts of it you can find whole hosts of new sites.
> For example, google "Disclaimer: None of the files shown here are actually hosted on this server. The links are provided solely by this site's users."  http://tinyurl.com/cloar  and you get 49,000 responses.
> 
> or how about  "The administrator of this site"  "cannot be held responsible for what its users post, or any other actions of its users."  http://tinyurl.com/ckr7s which has 22,000 results from sites using mainly, the old torrentbits based code. Some of which you would be very unlikely to stumble across. For example, I have just found the excellent http://www.1bt.ru/  which shares graphics apps and tutorials. Anyway, the whole disclaimer from the torrentbytes site is as follows...
> ...



nice trick kenny.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 21, 2005)

tom k&e said:
			
		

> http://mongo56.org/
> 
> Then distribute the torrent to your mates, or upload it to torrentspy.



Question: I have the option of announce url, announce list and HTTP seeds. What's the difference?

Edit: I'll rephrase that - what are HTTP seeds?


----------



## tom k&e (Oct 24, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Question: I have the option of announce url, announce list and HTTP seeds. What's the difference?
> 
> Edit: I'll rephrase that - what are HTTP seeds?



What the name suggests - http ie web servers with the complete file. If you want to keep a file seeded for a long time, but reduce the load on your webserver, you can enter an http seed, from which the file will be downloaded if there's nowhere else to get it.

I've never used it, and wouldn't recomend it unless you have a lot of bandwidth on your website, or very little on your personal connection. What are you distribuing exactly?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> Is there any way of working out how big a downloaded file is? I mean after you've changed( or whatever the correct term is) from avi/Dvix to something burnable. Sometimes I want to burn episodes of a series and have to convert them two or three times, either because there's space on the disc for another one, or because there's not enough space.



Are you converting formats so that you can play them on your standalone DVD player? Cos that's the only reason you'd want to do so, and unfortunately no there's no foolproof way of telling how big they'll be before you start


----------



## Fingers (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone know a good site for political documentaries?


----------



## Structaural (Nov 7, 2005)

Fingers said:
			
		

> Anyone know a good site for political documentaries?



not sure myself - there's a lot of good stuff and odd stuff on here (signup is open at the moment) - they've had a lot of trouble with their tracker but I think it's alright at the moment.

http://karagarga.kicks-ass.org/


----------



## Rune (Nov 7, 2005)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Are you converting formats so that you can play them on your standalone DVD player? Cos that's the only reason you'd want to do so, and unfortunately no there's no foolproof way of telling how big they'll be before you start



Yes, I am. 
And to your second point, bah


----------



## Structaural (Nov 7, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> Yes, I am.
> And to your second point, bah



you need:
link 

(available on *ahem* Demonoid)


----------



## Rune (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm OK for converting files, cheers. I've got DVDSanta, WinAVI and some others


----------



## Structaural (Nov 7, 2005)

Rune said:
			
		

> I'm OK for converting files, cheers. I've got DVDSanta, WinAVI and some others



OK cool, it seemed from your original post you were having trouble converting. 
The fact is you're having to convert from Xvid AVI to DVD MPEG2 (usually) - the size of the final file is entirely up to the way you convert and has little to do with the original bitorrent AVI.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 10, 2005)

What's the best torrent site for software?


----------



## LostNotFound (Nov 11, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> What's the best torrent site for software?



public ones - mininova, torrentspy, and pirates bay should get you what you want. get the org/com/net endings right though or you end up on scam sites.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 11, 2005)

Demonoid is a good sign-up site - though most stuff is also on Pirate Bay.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 11, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Demonoid is a good sign-up site - though most stuff is also on Pirate Bay.



I always use the non-sign up sites for music, but there seems to be a problem with software - people just want to take and not share. A couple of day a go there were over 150 trying to download a piece of software, but nobody wanted to share... hence, it makes it all pointless. I'll try to sign up for demonoid.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 11, 2005)

Okay, signed to Demonoid now


----------



## kenny g (Nov 15, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> What's the best torrent site for software?


For private sites www.oink.me.uk and www.torrentleech.org are good for software. Other than that you are probably best off with demonoid.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 15, 2005)

From the Demonoid site:
_
We had a problem with our database today, and had to restore from a backup. This means the whole site, including the forums, *went back in time 10 hours*.
If you are missing torrents, or anything else, this is the reason._

Who the Harry H Corbett runs that place, Dr Who?


----------



## Flashman (Nov 18, 2005)

So I've just begun this torrent nonsense, I've downloaded some stuff usuing ABC, all going well. ABC has the download and upload speed of the file, and the upload speed is working and changing, does this mean I am seeding the gear I've downloaded, or do I have to fiddle about with ports? I do not want to be a leech.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 18, 2005)

You will be uploading as you are downloading, and if you leave that bit torrent alone, you can seed it for others.  This will boost your ratio (where applicable).

If you right-click a torrent, and do _local settings_, you can set specific "rules" for any torrent,  including what the maximum speed to download that particular torrent, and how much to upload (anything from "unlimited" to time-specific).


----------



## Flashman (Nov 18, 2005)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> You will be uploading as you are downloading, and if you leave that bit torrent alone, you can seed it for others.  This will boost your ratio (where applicable).
> 
> If you right-click a torrent, and do _local settings_, you can set specific "rules" for any torrent,  including what the maximum speed to download that particular torrent, and how much to upload (anything from "unlimited" to time-specific).



Thanks. Yes I hoped that if I left it uploading forever then I'd be sharing. What does the maximum upload setting mean? Does it mean if it is set at 20 the file will only be shared 20 times? What should I set it for d'ya think, 500? 600? If I set everything to unlimited, will that slow my whole machine up? 

Sorry it's early days for me.


----------



## tom k&e (Nov 18, 2005)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Thanks. Yes I hoped that if I left it uploading forever then I'd be sharing. What does the maximum upload setting mean? Does it mean if it is set at 20 the file will only be shared 20 times? What should I set it for d'ya think, 500? 600? If I set everything to unlimited, will that slow my whole machine up?
> 
> Sorry it's early days for me.



It's probably maximum upload speed.

Achieving a share ratio of 20 is almost impossible

<snip>


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 18, 2005)

(1) Unlimited upload - never stop seeding/sharing, until you manually stop it.
(2) Time - set the time (hours:mins) to define how long you want to leave that torrent open for sharing/seeding (minimum is 30mins, under ABC).
(3) Ratio - you can define how much of the file you want to upload (in percentage), so 200% means you want share/seed until you've uploaded the file a whole 2x over.

Naturally, the more torrents you have open, the slower your connection will become.  Personally, I'd recommend manual intervention, leaving the torrents to upload "unlimited" and when you need to use the machine/connection just stop the uploads.  Resume them later, when the machine/connection is idle.  

If you go to FILE->Preferences, you will be able to set the same options, but these are applied *globally* to all torrents (unless you do that "local setting" thing).


----------



## Flashman (Nov 18, 2005)

That's what I've been doing so far, pausing for a while if I need the juice.
Cheers for the info chaps, settings on new software are a little confusing at first sometimes, seem to be doing okay now.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 18, 2005)

try and cap your upload speed to around 80% of your maximum - this allows the requests for bits of the torrrents to get through, increasing your download speed. Also your browser surfing will work better.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Nov 18, 2005)

Be careful with _pause_.  I believe literally _pausing_ the torrent holds on to the connection, and this might still cause your connection to saturate as it maintains them.

I just use _Stop_.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 20, 2005)

DarthSydodyas said:
			
		

> Be careful with _pause_.  I believe literally _pausing_ the torrent holds on to the connection, and this might still cause your connection to saturate as it maintains them.
> 
> I just use _Stop_.



Okay so, taralot.


----------



## kenny g (Nov 20, 2005)

*Karagara has returned*

. Karagara is back
 The excellent source of cult/ obscure movies is back! If you are already a member just log back in otherwise you'll have to sign up........<-


----------



## mb1 (Nov 30, 2005)

got it


----------



## treelover (Dec 1, 2005)

> Help!


i deperately need to aquire a partucular film by tonight, i have been let down by amazon and i am showing it as part of a film festival tonight.


its Matewan by John Sayles

any fast DL sites.....


----------



## Structaural (Dec 1, 2005)

treelover said:
			
		

> i deperately need to aquire a partucular film by tonight, i have been let down by amazon and i am showing it as part of a film festival tonight.
> 
> 
> its Matewan by John Sayles
> ...



no luck on pirate bay, mininova or kargara - you may well fair better using a p2p like limewire or even soulseek - as this tends to search users own files.


----------



## Structaural (Dec 1, 2005)

I did a bit of research - you might do better to find a commercial downloading legit site - that'll let you download the entire DVD in time. Like http://www.movieadvanced.com

but I'm sure there's better than this...


----------



## flickerx (Dec 1, 2005)

treelover said:
			
		

> i deperately need to aquire a partucular film by tonight, i have been let down by amazon and i am showing it as part of a film festival tonight.



I wouldnt even bother trying to locate it on P2P if you're desperate for it. Its not going to be a popular one with loads of seeders = shit download speed. Your best bet at this late stage is to bring ID and proof of address like a bank statement or a gas bill to your local video/DVD rental shops to sign up for membership and try to find it there. I think it won a few Oscars back in the day so its possible/likely your local indie/arthouse video rental shop would have it.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 1, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I did a bit of research - you might do better to find a commercial downloading legit site - that'll let you download the entire DVD in time. Like http://www.movieadvanced.com
> 
> but I'm sure there's better than this...



Looks like a scam site.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 2, 2005)

anyone know any movies sites (recent movies)

cant get on pisexy

also what is the fastest speed you have acheived on a download, i can never get more than 180kb/s on an 8mb connection


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 3, 2005)

I have got 3 megs per second before, but that was downloading something that someone on the same router as me also had, so for some reason the speeds are ultra-fast.


----------



## treelover (Dec 6, 2005)

new q, what happens when you dl using bt and some of the files are corrupted, is there anyway you can overlay the files, so only the duff ones are replaced.


----------



## Rune (Dec 24, 2005)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Thanks. Yes I hoped that if I left it uploading forever then I'd be sharing. What does the maximum upload setting mean? Does it mean if it is set at 20 the file will only be shared 20 times? What should I set it for d'ya think, 500? 600? If I set everything to unlimited, will that slow my whole machine up?
> 
> Sorry it's early days for me.



Maximum upload setting I'd say is going to be your upload speed. Set it to about 80% of your max' download speed.
Seed files back, at least, at a ratio of 1:1. I'd be impressed if you managed to get a ratio of 20:1!!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 31, 2005)

What does it mean if I keep getting "problem connecting to tracker (http:/error)?


----------



## kenny g (Jan 2, 2006)

Dandred said:
			
		

> What does it mean if I keep getting "problem connecting to tracker (http:/error)?


Do you get it on all files with all trackers or just with files associated with one particular tracker? Or, for that matter , one particular file? 
 The general answer would be that you are having a problem connecting to the tracker.
 But I am sure you would have guessed that.
 Sometimes trackers go down or alternatively the torrent may be associated with a tracker you have to be a member of to download. Sometimes people post private tracker torrents on public sites such as mininova. Anyway, give us some info including which tracker is involved and I can say more.


----------



## JFC (Jan 2, 2006)

pisexy is taking sign ups again


----------



## Dandred (Jan 3, 2006)

kenny g said:
			
		

> Do you get it on all files with all trackers or just with files associated with one particular tracker? Or, for that matter , one particular file?
> The general answer would be that you are having a problem connecting to the tracker.
> But I am sure you would have guessed that.
> Sometimes trackers go down or alternatively the torrent may be associated with a tracker you have to be a member of to download. Sometimes people post private tracker torrents on public sites such as mininova. Anyway, give us some info including which tracker is involved and I can say more.



Was trying to download red dwarf 2 from minninover, and kept getting the meassage, other torrents were fine. I tried again from the pirate bay and got the  same meassage with RD2. Been using bit torrent for over a year and never had it before.

Still won't work, I thought it cold be that too many people were downloading but I don't think that is right. I think there were 200 leachers and about 50 seeds.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 3, 2006)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Was trying to download red dwarf 2 from minninover, and kept getting the meassage, other torrents were fine. I tried again from the pirate bay and got the  same meassage with RD2. Been using bit torrent for over a year and never had it before.
> 
> Still won't work, I thought it cold be that too many people were downloading but I don't think that is right. I think there were 200 leachers and about 50 seeds.



 It didn't work for me either from mininova BUT if you go to the original tracker's site at http://www2.digitaldistractions.org:8080/torrents2.php  and type in "red dwarf" as your search item , for some reason "red dwarf 2" doesn't work, you can succesfully download the torrent which works fine here. I guess that the torrent over on mininova is corrupt. 

Digital distractions is a good site but for some reason their torrents don't show up on search engines.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 3, 2006)

Thank you    


Edit: Won't work from there. Oh well.


----------



## kenny g (Jan 4, 2006)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> 
> Edit: Won't work from there. Oh well.



Don't give up.  
 Have you removed the original torrent and file you  downloaded from mininova? There may be a conflict between the two. 
Do a search for  " +-mininova.org-+ [www.BASTARD-TORRENTS.tk]Red Dwarf - Series 2.torrent" on your computer and delete it. Then try again from digital distractions.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm sure I deleted it from "my vidoes" last time I tried but I must have forgotten, just tried now and working fine. Cheers, and thanks for the line to the other torrent site nice to have a few bookmarked


----------



## kenny g (Jan 4, 2006)

Dandred said:
			
		

> I'm sure I deleted it from "my vidoes" last time I tried but I must have forgotten, just tried now and working fine. Cheers, and thanks for the line to the other torrent site nice to have a few bookmarked



 Good news. Thanks for that.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 4, 2006)

Strange...........

Downloaded about 35% and stopped (needed to reset comp), tried to start again and had the same meassage as before (htttp ect), deleted everything and started again no probs? did the same with another torrent from there and it started back from about 40% no probs? Any reason why?


----------



## kenny g (Jan 5, 2006)

I have run out of ideas. Maybe, check their forum, http://forums.digitaldistractions.org/  see if anyone else has had trouble with the file.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 9, 2006)

This port forwarding business - I thought I had it licked when I joined OiNK. Went to portforward.com, set up a virtual server on our Belkin F5D7633-4 router configeration page with a port range starting at 6881 and then also adjusted the port setting on my bittorrent client ABC 3.1 in Preferences > Network to the same number. Look at my profile et voilá! I'm a clever sod. 

*BUT* now I've joined karagarga, they blacklist port 6881. So I set up a separate virtual server on the router, port 51100, reset it in ABC but I'm not connectable   Dunno why. I'm now not clever in OiNK either unless I reset the port in ABC back to 6881. Can you only have one virtual server per server IP address? I'm outta ideas to resolve this and I'd love to upload on karagarga, if only because my ratio is 0!


----------



## tom k&e (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.filemp3.org/ taking new members


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 26, 2006)

Anyone know where I can get the latest episodes of Shameless?


----------



## Structaural (Jan 26, 2006)

Pie 1 said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get the latest episodes of Shameless?



mininova.org (or uknova if you've membership). Might have to wait a few hours if it was on last night.


----------



## twysted (Jan 31, 2006)

this is the best p2p fileshare i know of i use it for everything( software, mp3, movies, tv and everthing else. it is well worth downloading. if your not much of a techie then you may have to get some help configuring your fire wall or router. but  there are help pages and lots of info. i got LOST series two last week. sorry i forgot the link.shareaza


----------



## kenny g (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.torrent-damage.net/index.php  have pruned 6000 members and are taking new applications.  
 I have a few torrentleech invites if anyone is interested. Send me a PM with your email address. I can't 100% recommend them, unlike  torrentdamage, as they seem to love selling VIP memberships which means there are quite a few leeching arses on the site. I  left a download going during the day and found　I had upoaded 55GB once i had got back.  

 Other sites, if you have a shite connection but can keep your comp on for 72 hours on end then maybe http://www.midnight-torrents.com/  is for you. 
 They seem decent enough folks anyways.  

 I have been using http://nordic-t.org/index.php  quite abit. It is a scandinavian site that offers alot of decent torrents without any BS.

PS: Shareaza is not recommended for Bit Torrent.


----------



## flickerx (Feb 8, 2006)

anyone got a uk nova invite? please? looking for documentary on nazi hate rock that was on TV last night (i dont live in britain)


----------



## Structaural (Feb 8, 2006)

flickerx said:
			
		

> anyone got a uk nova invite? please? looking for documentary on nazi hate rock that was on TV last night (i dont live in britain)



they don't use an invite system - you'll just have to get lucky with signup - my mate got in there last week.


----------



## Rune (Feb 22, 2006)

I recently d/ld something and was happily reseeding it back to everyone, when I noticed in the list of peers my own IP addresses. Is this something I should be alarmed about? I'm using BitComet.


----------



## SmellyBridge (Mar 6, 2006)

I've got an Oink invite if anyones interested.

PM me your email address.


----------



## articul8 (Mar 9, 2006)

Embarrasingly basic question   

I am downloading torrents from karagarga using BitTornado - but no data has been uploaded at the same time.

Whis is this???  Just cos no-one wants what I'm seeding/leeching?  Or could it be firewall related?  I'm not getting any message about not being contactable etc.

I don't want to have a really shit share ratio and get booted.  What can I do?


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 9, 2006)

Sometimes, the torrent is already _established_ and the reason you get good speeds is because a lot of seeders have most, if not all, of the torrent downloaded alas the demand for uploading is very low.  One way to cheat it would be to download something that you may not want but is (or is going to be) popular, and just seed that file.   You'll get max uploads from such cases.

Your best bet is to open up a port on your router and have it pointing back to your Bit Torrent machine.   Use this URL to test if that port has then been successfully open (just add the port number to the end of the URL, as it is incomplete without it).


----------



## belboid (Mar 9, 2006)

articul8 said:
			
		

> Embarrasingly basic question
> 
> I am downloading torrents from karagarga using BitTornado - but no data has been uploaded at the same time.
> 
> ...


you can  tell if you're ;connectable' by looking at the list of seeders/leechers on something you are up/downloading  - if you are not, you will show as ----, but if you are, it will read the 4 or 5 digit number of the port you are using.  Is anyone else shown as leeching the same file?  If there are a few of them and you havent uploaded owt, somethng is seriously wrong!  Even if you are not connectable you can normally upload something, just more slowly.


----------



## articul8 (Mar 9, 2006)

cheers - I've got it sorted in the end.  It turned out I needed to reconfigure the router preferences (port forwarding?), which was quite a job.  

anyway, now uploading (and downloading) happily


----------



## treelover (Mar 10, 2006)

anyone recommend a decent games site?


----------



## Iam (Mar 10, 2006)

I tend not to download games, but I think torrentleech.org is quite good for them (although it's not specifically a games site).


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 10, 2006)

kenny g said:
			
		

> I  left a download going during the day and found　I had upoaded 55GB once i had got back.



assuming by "during the day" you mean something like a 12 hour period, you've got to be uploading at over a Meg a second to knotch up 55Gb. that's one hell of a pipe you've got there


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 10, 2006)

Elvis Parsley said:
			
		

> assuming by "during the day" you mean something like a 12 hour period, you've got to be uploading at over a Meg a second to knotch up 55Gb. that's one hell of a pipe you've got there



yeah what the hell was you uploading anyway that is 55Gb!


----------



## Iam (Mar 10, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> yeah what the hell was you uploading anyway that is 55Gb!



Multi-point upload, probably, with BT.

If you leave popular torrent seeding long enough... It'd have to be something really popular, though, and it's still a hell of an upload in 12hrs!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm trying to create a torrent with mutiple trackers, but with no luck so far.

I've tried keeping the tracker url's on different lines, and seperating them with *' -* and *;*

How can I do this, any ideas?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Apr 8, 2006)

Just seen that one of my favourite torrent sites, www.fbtz.com, has been banned from hosting torrents 





I bet UKNova will be told not to have football next.  Argh!


----------



## obanite (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't know if this has been posted already, but I've fairly recently swapped from BitLord to µTorrent (http://www.utorrent.com/) - it's by far the best Windows bittorrent client I've used to date. Very lightweight (just the one .exe) but also a very nice user interface and polished all-round.


----------



## kenny g (May 6, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> yeah what the hell was you uploading anyway that is 55Gb!


 Some not very good xvid movie if I remember correctly. My ratio got ridiculous. 
 I am lucky enough to have a fibre optic connection to my house.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 18, 2006)

got some oink invites to trade for other invite-only trackers...


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2006)

karagarga (non mainstream film) any interest to you?


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 19, 2006)

I'm already a member there belboid but I can't get the port-forwarding to work through my router with them using my ABC client...so I can't share. The blacklist the default bittorrent port and although my a/c is still active on there I expect the chop any day...

pm me your addy and I'll send you invite anyway...


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2006)

oo ta, muchly. you shouldn't nede to do the port forwarding for KG, it helps with the speeds but it isnt essential.

I'll explain more by PM!


----------



## Rock Bottom (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sorry if this request is a bit obscure........

I need bittorrents for English Teaching books, such as Reward, Headway, and any Business English material.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## kenny g (Jun 22, 2006)

If you find a good one please tell. Your best bet, which has occasional ELT resources but also has loads of other educational stuff , would be www.bitme.org  .


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jul 16, 2006)

Whats the best one for digital imaging/arts (non porn!)?


----------



## kenny g (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.gfxnews.ru/  Registration will be available from 02.08.2006 07:00 GMT till 03.08.2006 07:00 GMT  has loads of stock art and graphic applications. They have a fearsome ratio requirement in order to try and get "donations" but if you read the rules/FAQ and keep seeding a file you should be OK. Just don't go mad with the downloads when you first join.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for that!


----------



## electroplated (Sep 6, 2006)

who want's to swap me an invite in return for a demonoid one then?

(i've already got oink, and bitmetv)


----------



## Structaural (Sep 7, 2006)

obanite said:
			
		

> Don't know if this has been posted already, but I've fairly recently swapped from BitLord to µTorrent (http://www.utorrent.com/) - it's by far the best Windows bittorrent client I've used to date. Very lightweight (just the one .exe) but also a very nice user interface and polished all-round.



Thanks for that recommendation - it works like a dream. Anyone else who uses Azuerus - switch to this - much smoother and quicker. Voted best client by the users of Oink.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 8, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> Thanks for that recommendation - it works like a dream. Anyone else who uses Azuerus - switch to this - much smoother and quicker. Voted best client by the users of Oink.



I've just changed but there are a few torrents left on Azureus that I need to keep going (ratio is piss poor on oink at the moment). Can I import them to utorrent?


----------



## Structaural (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't see why not, just stop them and then open the torrent file in utorrent and point to the downloaded file. If you set your 'currently downloading folde'r the same as it is in Az - it should carry on... if they are just for seeding then that should be even easier.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 11, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I don't see why not, just stop them and then open the torrent file in utorrent and point to the downloaded file. If you set your 'currently downloading folde'r the same as it is in Az - it should carry on... if they are just for seeding then that should be even easier.



Cool, I'll give it a go tonight.


I have another BT question though.

I've been with Oink for about a month now. D/led about 3Gig. Problem is, my upload is about 150meg, so my ratio is rubbish (0.06). I leave my torrents going for ages but the people at Oink are such good sharers that I'm sharing files with 300 other seeders and maybe 1 or 2 leechers and my ratio is showing no signs of going up. 

Every other BT site I've used have had loads of leechers, so I've only had to seed for a couple of hours to get my ratio up to 1.

Once I hit 5gig, my ratio needs to be 0.5 or something or I'll get banned, so I've stopped d/ling for the time being and am just seeding but with so many seeds on the network, I can't see how I'm ever going to get anywhere near a ratio of 1.


What can I do??? Help me urbanites, you're my only hope!


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Sep 11, 2006)

The best thing to do is download those files which are likely to be downloaded for a long while.  Some sites will list the most leeched torrents (fewer seeders) and you'll also learn to predict them.  

Best one is to download some massive image, like a dvd at 4gb and seed that for a long while.  This will not only boost that ratio, but you'll also have a decent GB seeded in your ratio, which will keep you going for a while.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Sep 12, 2006)

Good advice there.  I battered my UKnova ratio by downloading Eastenders waaay too much.  It gets barely any uploads.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 12, 2006)

souljacker said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll give it a go tonight.
> 
> 
> I have another BT question though.
> ...



you're fucked  - you've got to treat Oink like a special place and not take the piss... just try and seed everything you've downloaded and see if you can fulfill any requests and upload them...


----------



## souljacker (Sep 19, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> you're fucked  - you've got to treat Oink like a special place and not take the piss... just try and seed everything you've downloaded and see if you can fulfill any requests and upload them...



But I cant see the requests because I dont have forum priveleges! EDIT: Ooops, I was looking in the wrong place. No requests I can actually fulfill though

So I did some searches for obscure Albums I have that I could up, but they are all on there already,

Grrr... I WANT TO SHARE!


----------



## Idaho (Oct 1, 2006)

Trying to finish off a big audiobook download which finished at 81%. The only place I can find with an active torrent of the same book is Demonoid. I assume I can just change the tracker location and pick up from where I left off? 

Also I tried to register for an account at Demonoid but it never sent the confirmation - is it because you need to be invited?


----------



## belboid (Oct 2, 2006)

no, I registered yesterday & got straight  in.  Which is handy as frigging oink seem to have deleted my account, despite me being within the correct ratio!


----------



## Idaho (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah they finally sent me the confirmation and I am in.

I managed to set up the torrent anew as I couldn't work out how to get the new torrent to finish the old one. However the new torrent has now stalled and stopped - doh! So I deleted a 91% torrent and started from scratch and now have 30%.


----------



## dogroughzine (Oct 2, 2006)

can anyone spare an oink invite? i had an account but got deleted for inactivity when my pc was out of action


----------



## kenny g (Oct 31, 2006)

A good way to boost your ratio on oink is by uploading applications .


----------



## kenny g (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh my GOD!! Hope this thread hasn't died a death. 
After a good few years with Azureus, from back in the days when it was an almost unknown application, and I was nursing it along on an old lap top as it overheated the dear thing with its Java based memory blasts , to now when it has become one half of the torrent world ,I have finally given it a big good bye from my machine, moved to utorrent and welcomed a new world of behind the scenes torrenting. Never one to put fashion before loyalty I had come around to the conclusion that enough browser and application freezes in a couple of hours comp use were enough. When I checked the Az forums it seemed that the new zudeo azureus 3.2 might have the solution. After downloading it I had even more fuck ups, at which point it was blatently obvious that the time had come to walk away from the project . So thanks for changing the whole torrenting world but for the moment stay well clear of my machine. Thank you little blue frog. But for now BYE BYE.


----------



## Loki (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah I gave up on Azureus too, it was messing with some of my gamesm plus it seemed to be a bloated app.  Anyway uTorrent is clearly best IME (for Win systems)


----------



## wubbc (Jan 11, 2007)

*demonoid*

Anyone out there feeling generous with an invite to Demonoid?  Will trade invite to iptorrents, Bitgamer, digitalhive and tri-tavern if interested. PM if so.


----------



## mb1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Is there any way to change the ports utorrent uses?  And is anyone aware of another stank alone torrent client?


----------



## kenny g (Feb 10, 2007)

mb1 said:
			
		

> Is there any way to change the ports utorrent uses?


option==> Preferences==> connection . Just type in a new port number where it says "Port used for incoming connections. 
There are loads of different applications you could use . Check out wikipedia.


----------



## Negativland (Feb 10, 2007)

What's the best Mac client at the moment? I was getting on OK with Xtorrent but it went shareware.


----------



## Iam (Feb 10, 2007)

There's an Azureus client for OSX.

Not tried it, but I don't think the Java-related RAM issue that some XP users have mentioned is an issue on that OS. Might be worth a go.

Other than that, don't know, soz. Haven't tried any downloading on the Mac, yet.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 10, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> There's an Azureus client for OSX.
> 
> Not tried it, but I don't think the Java-related RAM issue that some XP users have mentioned is an issue on that OS. Might be worth a go.
> 
> Other than that, don't know, soz. Haven't tried any downloading on the Mac, yet.



I concur: Azureus used to work well on my mac at my old job (where all the ports were open!), everything is firewalled now so can't dl at work. But it worked well except the version that would cause a kernel panic but they've fixed that now.


----------



## alef (Feb 13, 2007)

Azureus is the best for Macs if your machine has enough RAM. 

Can anyone recommend a torrent site for exercise videos? Me and the mrs are feeling a bit out of shape...

(PM if you need invites to BitMe, BitMeTV, Karagarga, Demonoid or Oink)


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 13, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> exercise videos? Me and the mrs are feeling a bit out of shape...




http://rapidshare.com/files/13406674/masupper.rar



foolooowed by

http://rapidshare.com/files/13387920/djeavi.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/13388895/djeavi.part2.rar


----------



## Structaural (Feb 13, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Azureus is the best for Macs if your machine has enough RAM.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a torrent site for exercise videos? Me and the mrs are feeling a bit out of shape...
> 
> (PM if you need invites to BitMe, BitMeTV, Karagarga, Demonoid or Oink)



Careful with your Oink invites - they'll ban YOU if the person you gave the invite to takes the piss.


----------



## alef (Feb 13, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Careful with your Oink invites - they'll ban YOU if the person you gave the invite to takes the piss.



Thanks for the warning. I'm often surprised at how strict and uptight some torrent sites are considering it's all about piracy in the first place!


----------



## wishface (Mar 6, 2007)

suprnova.com - any good? Membership seems to requiredling and running a program of theirs.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 6, 2007)

alef said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warning. I'm often surprised at how strict and uptight some torrent sites are considering it's all about piracy in the first place!


The piracy scene has _always_ been uptight and elitist. The way it is now is 1,000,000x more accessible than it was a decade ago, where you had to chat up people to get accounts on ftp's or bbs's unless you wanted to wait on an irc bot for three weeks before part one of your download started


----------



## wishface (Mar 6, 2007)

subversplat said:
			
		

> The piracy scene has _always_ been uptight and elitist. The way it is now is 1,000,000x more accessible than it was a decade ago, where you had to chat up people to get accounts on ftp's or bbs's unless you wanted to wait on an irc bot for three weeks before part one of your download started


spot on about IRC! wowee is it ever 'i iz da server, you is n00ne'

The irony of the arrogance of people dealing in piracy was not lost on me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 6, 2007)

Oink only bans you if your invitee cheats their ratio, not if they just get a bad ratio.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm about to download uTorrent...good/bad?

Do I need an invite to places like mininova?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh, and I've got a dynamic, not static IP address thru BeThere...will this make a difference?


----------



## subversplat (Mar 6, 2007)

utorrent is great. Tiny footprint (single executable!) and runs like lightning. Works fine on my Be box, just assign the application rule to your computer in the router's setup and you're away.

utorrent is infact so good that I have eschewed all the native linux torrent apps and use that through wine instead


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 6, 2007)

> just assign the application rule to your computer in the router's setup and you're away.



Will this present itself as obvious or do I have to dig around for it?


----------



## subversplat (Mar 6, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Will this present itself as obvious or do I have to dig around for it?


I found it very easy.

Go to your router in your web browser: http://192.168.1.254

Click "Home Network", click on your computer (they should all be in Windows names), choose "Assign a game or application to a local network device" at the bottom, choose BitTorrent and make sure your utorrent port is set to 6881.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 6, 2007)

Ah ha..I take it I can't change ports during a download? When I started the default port was open, but now it seems to have shut down while torrenting.

And OK, is there a sub menu where I can alter the port setting in explorer, or is it in uTorrent?

Sorry, but I'm about at my geek limit with this stuff...

AHHH, my geek limit has increased by the simple act of _looking in the menus_ until I found 'Port'...@self


----------



## ringo (Mar 7, 2007)

Can somebody point me towards a guide or faq detailing how to burn downloaded torrents to DVD?


----------



## subversplat (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.videohelp.com/guides tells you how to do every possible combination of video conversion.

I can't really be much more help without knowing what you downloaded, what format it is, whether it's files or an iso, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## ringo (Mar 7, 2007)

That should do the job, thanks very much.


----------



## jodal (Mar 7, 2007)

http://goem.org/ is my new bt obsession.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 9, 2007)

Quick question...why the up speed higher than the downspeed? Had this the last two torrents I've dl'd...is it cos there's loads of leechers on the files I;m torrenting? Also, what's a social share ratio? At the moment mines 1.103...


----------



## subversplat (Mar 9, 2007)

That's pretty much it - you start uploading from the moment you've got a part, so if there's a swarm of leechers and a few seeders you can end up uploading more than you download.

An acceptable ratio is 1.0 - you've uploaded and downloaded the same amount. Anything more than that depends how nice you feel like being. Some of mine are seeded to 38


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 9, 2007)

Cool just checking.

It's fucking great this torrent lark.


----------



## The Boy (Mar 26, 2007)

Anyone got an invite for bitme?  Don't yet have any invites to offer in exchange though 

If anyone is feeling generous it would be appreciated.


----------



## longdog (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry for not ploughing all the way through twenty odd pages but I just want to ask a couple of simple questions.

1) What is the best all round client?

2) What are the best sites to use that don't require an invite?

Please and thankyou


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 30, 2007)

1) µTorrent for a client

2) Demonoid.com (films, apps, US TV, music, games etc) - free sign-up once a month. 
    UKNova.com (UK TV) - free registration whenever they have a cull of old accounts. just keep checking
    isohunt.com - torrent search engine

all my other sites are members only and i'm all out of invites for now, except for Karagarga.com (non-mainstream and classic films, some music), one of which your welcome to if you want


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Mar 30, 2007)

As EP, +
2) best sites are the registration-based ones, as they will moderate their content and members


----------



## Structaural (Mar 30, 2007)

longdog said:
			
		

> Sorry for not ploughing all the way through twenty odd pages but I just want to ask a couple of simple questions.
> 
> 1) What is the best all round client?
> 
> ...



1) uTorrent - but if not downloading much then Bit tornado is very quick.
2) miniova.org or piratebay.org


----------



## longdog (Apr 2, 2007)

Cheers folks. Up and running


----------



## rabid_skink (Apr 16, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i know this has been done before, but i got to page 5 in the thread lists and couldn't see anything.. so could someone PLEASE - in simple, fucktard-friendly terms, explain what bit torrent is, and how to use it etc.
> 
> i really am a bit thick, you see


xcfhghk


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 16, 2007)

Looking for torrent site for a manuals

don't have:
Usernext
Demonoid
torrentspy
minnova - just a try 
thepiratebay
bittorrentfind


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone know how to

A. Tell if there are foreign subtitles on your torrent download
B. Get rid of the fecking things when running
C. My download speeds have dropped from an average of 30kbps to about 3, even on well seeded torrents. I've looked at some stuff on creating statc IP/port opening etc but it's over my geek horizon...any ideas?


----------



## chegrimandi (Apr 18, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to
> 
> A. Tell if there are foreign subtitles on your torrent download
> B. Get rid of the fecking things when running



1) it should say on the file description when you start the d/l

best subtitle download place if it doesn't is here:

http://subscene.com/ 

b) Don't know what that means.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone know how to switch subtitles OFF?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2007)

What player are you using?
Unless it's .mkv or other funky format, subtitles will be in a seperate file - with exactly the same filename as the movie file.
Your ISP may be throttling torrents. Set your port to something other than 6881 (or whatever the default is) - mine's 35000 or something.
Turn on encryption in your torrent client.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm using Media Player Classic, but have a full collection of media players at my disposal...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2007)

there is a whole section in the Options of mpc for subtitles. There should be a big ON/OFF switch.

You're sure they're not baked into the video itself? (eg. they don't look crisp and overlayed)


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks like they're baked in...dammit, will need to start again...grrr....

Now to address this speed malarky...havde done all the normal stuff - reset the port (26000), turned encrpytion on etc and most of the torrents I'm running are still <10kbps


----------



## subversplat (Apr 19, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Looking for torrent site for a manuals
> 
> don't have:
> Usernext
> ...


Hrm what sort of manuals? Oink has a lot of ebook stuff.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm liking utorrent.  Haven't needed invitations for any sites to get going and am getting to the limit of things I up for sharing.  I keep missing the open days on Demonoid.  Is there a great benefit to having an invitation to such sites?  I use it 95% for audiobooks and a little bit of music.  It's a limited pool of material


----------



## subversplat (Jun 8, 2007)

mango5 said:
			
		

> I'm liking utorrent.  Haven't needed invitations for any sites to get going and am getting to the limit of things I up for sharing.  I keep missing the open days on Demonoid.  Is there a great benefit to having an invitation to such sites?  I use it 95% for audiobooks and a little bit of music.  It's a limited pool of material


Oink is good for ebooks, audiobooks and music, and once you're over a certain ratio you can put in requests for things that people might have about but aren't online.

I've got a spare invite if you want it? PM email address etc.


----------



## Peige (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm looking for a oink and HD-Bits invite, mostly the Bits one really.  To trade I have invites for bit-hdtv.

I hate the begging threads but figure i'm best off asking on a forum which i'm an active part of  

PM if you can help.


----------



## bmd (Jun 13, 2007)

thebox.bz for tv stuff, bitsoup.org for games, oink.me.uk for some music, the net for the rest and moviex.info is a secret.


----------



## underscore72 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello to all
i search invite for uk-t
anyone  help me?
i can change with rapidshare premium account or other
send me a PM if intersted

thx


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone got any Mac specific bittorrent sites? I can trade Demonoid and Oink invites.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 18, 2007)

Structaural said:
			
		

> Anyone got any Mac specific bittorrent sites? I can trade Demonoid and Oink invites.



*bump* (*hopeful*)


----------



## mango5 (Jun 19, 2007)

underscore72 said:
			
		

> Hello to all
> i search invite for uk-t
> anyone  help me?
> i can change with rapidshare premium account or other
> ...


If you haven't had many replies, it's probably because this is your first post.  You've been around here a while, why don't you post a bit more, let us get acquainted?


----------



## underscore72 (Jun 25, 2007)

mango5 said:
			
		

> If you haven't had many replies, it's probably because this is your first post.  You've been around here a while, why don't you post a bit more, let us get acquainted?



hi mango5
i agree whit you 
you have right
but i no write very well english i'm italian guy
i know this site from my friend  
nice site and intersting 
any users here speak italian ?

underscore72


----------



## Structaural (Jun 27, 2007)

what's happened to UKNova?


----------



## mauvais (Jun 27, 2007)

Still there, new software. Go to the site root if you've bookmarked something that no longer exists.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 27, 2007)

yeah all sorted now - I was worried it was a phishing site for a second


----------



## kenny g (Jun 28, 2007)

The new UKN is lovely. They did the right thing by completely re-coding the beast.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jun 30, 2007)

both Demonoid and Oink down?

 me sad


----------



## Structaural (Jun 30, 2007)

and me


----------



## renegadechicken (Jun 30, 2007)

ahhhhh....demonoid down........wondered why my torrents were on blue, didnt think to check trackers............hope me ratio is saved, noted demonoid only went down 26th......should really check seeds/toorents more than once a week


----------



## electroplated (Jun 30, 2007)

god i hope oink comes back 
at least uknova is open for registrations for a change...


----------



## mauvais (Jun 30, 2007)

It's still there - DNS problems. http:// 85.17.40.71


----------



## kenny g (Jul 9, 2007)

Oinks new adress www.oink.cd


----------



## Structaural (Jul 25, 2007)

Can't get into Demonoid, have they finally been closed down?


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 25, 2007)

nope, i was using them last night


----------



## Structaural (Jul 25, 2007)

hmm, hope it's not my ISP. I just get a blank page.


----------



## lunatrick (Sep 15, 2007)

are they the best for tv downloads? I was using mininova but I don't seem to be having much luck lately....


----------



## lobster (Sep 15, 2007)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> are they the best for tv downloads? I was using mininova but I don't seem to be having much luck lately....



thebox.bz is good for uk tv downloads , hurry while its open for membership, word is its going to become invite only soon.


----------



## subversplat (Sep 15, 2007)

lobster said:
			
		

> thebox.bz is good for uk tv downloads , hurry while its open for membership, word is its going to become invite only soon.


Invite only now


----------



## lunatrick (Sep 16, 2007)

I just registered for a new account no probs..... thanks lobster


----------



## baffled (Sep 16, 2007)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> are they the best for tv downloads? I was using mininova but I don't seem to be having much luck lately....



If you are after american shows then http://www.eztvefnet.org/frontpage.php is worth visiting due to it's user friendliness.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 17, 2007)

What's everyone's take on this . . . ?

Peer-to-peer (P2P) poisoning company MediaDefender suffered an embarrassing leak this weekend, when almost 700MB of internal company e-mail was distributed on the Internet via BitTorrent. The e-mails reveal many aspects of MediaDefender's elaborate P2P disruption strategies, illuminate previously undisclosed details about the MiiVi scandal, and bring to light details regarding MediaDefender's collaboration with the New York Attorney General's office on a secret law enforcement project. We have been reviewing the data for days and will have multiple reports on the topic.

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...e-mails-reveal-secret-government-project.html


----------



## renegadechicken (Sep 27, 2007)

Just to inform people, Demoniod is down and there is no explanation. A few rumours going around saying the CRIAA has shut it down via its ISP, it is still pingable but it is believed that the ISP has firewalled it so no access can happen. There is no announcement from Demonoid apart from on their IRC, where it says the site is temp down.

Torrentfreak and P2P NET are trying to keep users uptodate but Demois, the founder/admin is not contactable and has not released any info regarding Demonoids off line status.


----------



## Structaural (Nov 30, 2007)

someone sent me this but I can't confirm it for bullshit or not - I can't get into torrentfreak or releaselog from work (even my webproxy has stopped working). Anyone know?



> "It has just come to my attention that a hacker has sent a mass email to
> all the members on wxw.bit-byte.org, advertising a \"torrent site\"
> called wxw.mprec1.org Please be aware that this is a trick to get your
> IP address, it is the MPAA trying to catch downloaders DO NOT VISIT THIS
> SITE, YOU WILL BE ARRESTED WITHIN HOURS!!! "



Sounds like BS, how can you be arrested for visiting a site... 
I've proxy checked the mprec1 - it does look slighty dodgy so I wouldn't sign up.

e2a: breaking links


----------



## kained&able (Nov 30, 2007)

I swear i read about a programme called something like winengine the other day that helped speed up the uploading/downloading of torrents.

Anyone know if i was dreaming or not?


dave


----------



## lunatrick (Dec 8, 2007)

so where is the music at these days? does anybody know if oink got back up and running?


----------



## jodal (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any invites to any torrent sites? I've been away from the interweb for 4 months and come back to it only to find that Demonoid and Oink have been shut down and I've been kicked off goem due to inactivity.

Furthermore BTjunkie which was always my backup has turned into mush with most torrents being spyware or worse.


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 12, 2007)

anyone come across this ?


when I play the film this text is on screen 


> this movie has been encrypted in order to view u must visit http://www..................com/ and follow instructions


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2007)

Does that text appear in the actual movie player?
Also, what format is the file?

My hunch is that the file is a fake and exists only to make you go to .........com, which will be full of spam and probably malicious code too.


----------



## lunatrick (Dec 12, 2007)

yep some kind of malware.....


----------



## kenny g (Dec 15, 2007)

It's almost Christmas and I feel crazy so if you want an  invite to a site that  specialises in foreign/rare/ cult / special interest / obscure / art films/books/comics/audio sling me your e-mail . Its name  begins with a k . There is a ratio system but the people running it aren't using seed boxes to trap users out. You can manage a good ratio easily enough.


----------



## Structaural (Jan 5, 2008)

Found a resonable site this afternoon (you'll have to fix link):

http://wwv.torrentsforall.net

it's still got signups


----------



## Structaural (Jan 5, 2008)

Damn my Karagarga membership has lapsed - does anyone have a spare invite?


----------



## Dirty Martini (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, here's a dumbass question, but I'm just trying to get to grips with this torrent business.

Why, when I have downloaded a complete film and its shows that there are 9 seeders and 1 leecher, my utorrent says I have 'seeding' status for this film, and my karagarga stats have the film down as 'seeding', am I not uploading anything to this leecher? My other torrents are uploading OK when they have leechers. Is this single leecher shown as a leecher because they've downloaded only a part of the file?

There's nothing I have to do further to a torrent after I've downloaded it, is there? I just leave it there to seed, right?

Yours,

A Bit Baffled, but enjoying myself


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jan 18, 2008)

utorrent. update to 1.7.6. like now

vulnerabilities


----------



## Biscuitmonkey (Feb 2, 2008)

Right then...I downloaded Azureus. I now have a charming blue frog on my desktop.

I then downloaded a file from Supernova (The Wire, series 1). This is also a blue frog.

The file is "Currently Downloading" in Azureus. Except it isn't.

I shut everything down, and booted Azureus again, and it's install wizard is downloading the Java thing again - why?

What else do I need to do to watch the effer?


----------



## Structaural (Feb 2, 2008)

open ports. mind babylon


----------



## Biscuitmonkey (Feb 6, 2008)

If that reply is aimed at me, I should point out that I'm backward, and need clear instructions in words that can be grunted.


----------



## Structaural (Feb 6, 2008)

Okay, a less drunk response:

In azuerus - does it say 'NAT Firewalled' at the bottom or does it say '1,175,000 users online' (or something like that). Do your downloading torrents have a green face or red or yellow?

e2a - also in one of the menu's (are you on PC or Mac?) is a 'Test port' option - test your chosen port and see if it's blocked or not.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Were good now?

demonoid was good I could find most things I was looking for and had the benefit of not having Sluts all over the web page 

torrentspy


----------



## kenny g (Mar 9, 2008)

www.torrentz.com and mininova.org are good. I agree with the comment re crap adverts. I generally stay clear of a site that has them.
 For music and apps www.what.cd has taken over where oink left off.


----------



## kenny g (Mar 29, 2008)

*best client.*

IMHO utorrent from www.utorrent.com remains the leader by far for PC users.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 31, 2008)

kenny g said:


> IMHO utorrent from www.utorrent.com remains the leader by far for PC users.


Yeah definitely, and it's the best for linux users under WINE too.


----------



## renegadechicken (May 2, 2008)

Demoniod been back up for 4 days now.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2008)

closer to 4 weeks actually


----------



## subversplat (May 2, 2008)

I just noticed I've got _fuckloads_ of http://thebox.bz invites if anyone wants some UK TV.

Gah wrong thread


----------



## ethel (May 3, 2008)

i'm using azereus on a mac. depsite the fact that all my torrents are set to download to my portable hard drive, my internal hard drive is filling up. overnight it's gone from having 5gb free to 1gb free. why is this? how can i fix it? 

is there anyway i can get a breakdown of what is filling up my hard drive and where it is located?


----------



## boskysquelch (May 3, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i'm using azereus on a mac. depsite the fact that all my torrents are set to download to my portable hard drive, my internal hard drive is filling up. overnight it's gone from having 5gb free to 1gb free. why is this? how can i fix it?
> 
> is there anyway i can get a breakdown of what is filling up my hard drive and where it is located?



Show hidden files ...look fer extra .trashes


----------



## Structaural (May 5, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> i'm using azereus on a mac. depsite the fact that all my torrents are set to download to my portable hard drive, my internal hard drive is filling up. overnight it's gone from having 5gb free to 1gb free. why is this? how can i fix it?
> 
> is there anyway i can get a breakdown of what is filling up my hard drive and where it is located?



quick and easy way is to open your harddrive - press command+2 to get into list view. Press Command+J and click 'calculate all sizes' then set list view to sort by size and wait a bit as it works it all out - open up some of the larger folders by clicking the little triangle, it'll then eventually show you the sizes of these folders - this will show you where all your big files are.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2008)

Azureus has just updated to the latest version, and is dropping the name Azureus, choosing to just call itself Vuze now. 

Anyway, I doubt it's got anything to do with the upgrade (although I could be wrong, because I'm not the best versed in it all), but I've just achieved my best speeds so far. Downloading from what.cd I got 1.34MB/s, which is pretty frakking fantastic. The best I've had before is about 800kb/s, with my average at around 150-200kb/s.

I'm rather chuffed 

e2a: meh, not getting above 300kb/s for my latest. Nevermind, must have been lucky with the torrent  (300kb/s is still damn good for what I usually get.)

e2a, again: lulz, 2.13mb/s for my latest. This has become my personal speed record post now


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't really understand this uploading stuff thing if anyone can very breifly outline it to my noob self that would be great..


----------



## newbie (Aug 5, 2008)

the file I'm collecting had almost ground to a halt- less than 1k/sec and I'd really like it sometime soon.  The same thing is available on other networks, so if I tried swapping networks would they pick up from the partial download?  What happens if I try to d/l from two networks simultaneously?- I'm guessing that wouldn't work. 

I'm using utorrent 1.7.7 btw.

tvm


----------



## subversplat (Aug 5, 2008)

newbie said:


> the file I'm collecting had almost ground to a halt- less than 1k/sec and I'd really like it sometime soon.  The same thing is available on other networks, so if I tried swapping networks would they pick up from the partial download?  What happens if I try to d/l from two networks simultaneously?- I'm guessing that wouldn't work.
> 
> I'm using utorrent 1.7.7 btw.
> 
> tvm


You can "add trackers" if the torrent is exactly the same, that way you can pool from both sets of seeders.

eg, if you downloaded the same film from piratebay and demonoid, you could add the trackers together and download from DemonPirate Noidbay


----------



## newbie (Aug 5, 2008)

subversplat said:


> You can "add trackers" if the torrent is exactly the same, that way you can pool from both sets of seeders.
> 
> eg, if you downloaded the same film from piratebay and demonoid, you could add the trackers together and download from DemonPirate Noidbay



thanks I'll try that.  Just knowing what it's called is a great help


----------



## subversplat (Aug 5, 2008)

Now my own little question. I've been away from this "internet piracy" thing for far too long and no longer know what is good. My STMusic account has been nixed because I haven't logged on in so long and I haven't got the foggiest who or what won the waffles/what/stmusic/transtraffic/whatever battle.

Can someone help? (And give me some invites )


----------



## mb1 (Nov 15, 2008)

I need help using utorrent with a firewall.  Can ultrareach or freegate be configured to use torrents?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2009)

oh - i hope this thread isn't too old to attract help.

I've tried to do it following instructions.  I need a bunch of music tracks to use at school next week.  Have d/loaded Vuze and the first music file, but when i try to open the file nothing happens.  also, how will i make a cd out of my files, is that fairly straightforward?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like you've only downloaded the torrent file, not the MP3.

When you click on a torrent file, a pop-up will appear asking you if you wish to Open the torrent; click on Yes and Vuze (I use uTorrent) should open a window showing the file you want to download, the location you will be downloading it to etc. Once you're happy with this, and which files you want to dl (there should be some kind of tick box for this), click on OK/Open and you should see your new torrent starting. All you have to do then is wait till it's downloaded!

BTW, MGO should be 'down' with all this malarkey shouldn't he?

Once you've got them dled you just make a CD of them as you would normally


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2009)

i click on the torrent and select open with vuze.

a little box then pops up and says the file already exists.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2009)

hmm.  it seems to have saved itself already...


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't know Vuze UI, so am floudering a bit. 
What's the format of the file you've downloaded?


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2009)

ok - what is a FLAC file and why won't it work?  Why when i play some mp3 files does it say the file type doesn't match?  why is it always telling me that the file is open/being used and so can't be played...


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 19, 2009)

AHHH! Now it becomes clear!!

FLAC stands for Fully Lossless Audio Codec, and it's another compression system. You can either find a file converter (PRISM is pretty good, but ask around for audio file conversion software) or find the stuff as MP3s to dl. However, iTunes won't play it.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2009)

i found it on mp3 too.

first i downloaded it on mp3, but it was all jumpy

the next one was flac, which didn't work

the next one was mp3 but didn't work - now it seems to, so i have two of the approx 20 that i need - hurrah!

the next one won't play

so - now i try to delete the spare downloads and it keeps telling me the file is being used.  and it isn't.  grrr.

meantime, i have d/loaded the next track i want. on mp3.  try to play it and it says:

Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.

????????

am close to throwing my laptop across the room.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 19, 2009)

If you're seeding the files they're being used. Make sure you've hit the 'Stop' button on your torrent client before trying to delete the files. 

If something is suffixed as mp3 it will play in WMP; that it's saying it's a codec issue indicates they're not mp3s...


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2009)

stop button?


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 19, 2009)

On your torrent client there will be a button or icon which stops the file seeding (uploading). It automatically switches over to seeding once you've finished downloading.

Why aren't you using uTorrent for your client? It's SOOO easy to use...

Ah, just seen this Vuze thing...if it's 'HD' only, all the music files will be FLAC as that's the audio equivalent.

Try Isohunt or Pirate Bay...


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 19, 2009)

kyser - i owe you a drink.  i didn't realise there was a whole window of functionality at my fingertips if i opened the Vuze icon...  was trying to do it all through file manager...


----------



## venus's-muse (Feb 24, 2009)

well i guess i'm rather late to this party in regards to bittorrent , 
however , i've downloaded u'torrent , and have down loaded aload
of music off piratebay , so i'm generally a happy bunny with it all .. 

i've nosied thru quite abit of this thread and noticed alot of it seems to go 
back awhile and so some of links seem out of date , or checked sites with 
closed membership ... anyhow my question is , 
(i'm abit of a  music maker and enjoy mucking around with ableton live and some loops and things  ..)

so  was wondering
*where i could find some Vst's and some loops .. ? ..*


----------



## kerb (Mar 28, 2009)

Got a demonoid invite going if anyone's interested?

Also, on utorrent, what does the yellow triangle mean next to the DHT box at the bottom of the screen?

When I click on it, it says 'No incoming connections. Unless icon turns green...' but I am downloading although really slowly. 

At present ill have to wait 38 weeks for a tv show


----------



## Structaural (Apr 7, 2009)

You've got a port closed problem, go to your prefs in uTorrent and find out the port number you're using and try and open that port on your router.


----------



## kerb (Apr 7, 2009)

Woops. Forgot about that post. 

Got it sorted now. There are some useful vids on youtube that helped me out. Got some outrageous speeds compared to what I was getting before.


----------



## kenny g (Apr 20, 2009)

venus's-muse said:


> i've nosied thru quite abit of this thread and noticed alot of it seems to go
> back awhile and so some of links seem out of date , or checked sites with
> closed membership



Yep, a lot of this thread has become historical. Thankfully, the whole world of torrents has become more user friendly as time has gone.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 14, 2009)

Is this thread to request torrent invites?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 14, 2009)

No this is to discuss how to use torrents.  There's another thread for that in the software folder


----------

